# Ryback responds to CM Punk



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh shit.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:Jordan

Ryback never stops GOATing


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Classy.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Big guy speaks truth


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha The big Guy, inb4 crying sissies


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Dat Ryback trolling!

:Jordan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What the hell does he mean by that? lol, i'm so confused lol.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Punk just went down under m8 :berried


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Well played.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

:lol @ mini Ryback


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

"I'm a dumbfuck" is all that needs ro be said :booklel

Still a fan though and think he's improved.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

You know when you're a teen and you play wrestle with your little brother or cousin, and sometimes you can hurt them accidentally without actually trying to - that's kind of what happened with Punk lol.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats funny haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I love both these guys, lol


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gotta love The Big Guy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I do <3 the big guy tho


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

Who the fuck is this roided midcard jobber bitch. 

CM Punk made him tap out like the pussy he is. 

Rybotch will go back to jobbing to Adam Rose real soon.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look at all those Steroid Guys


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol I wish ryback well in his future endeavours

I seriously think we was dropped on his head when he was baby because he's seriously dumb


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

:evil


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback RULEZ. Hell with the way WWE hates Punk now, they might give Ryback a promotion/push after this lol.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Who the fuck is this roided midcard jobber bitch.
> 
> CM Punk made him tap out like the pussy he is.
> 
> Rybotch will go back to jobbing to Adam Rose real soon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this suppose to be funny or something?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay then.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't see how Ryback is ever going to live down admitting to being a dumbfuck


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> What the hell does he mean by that? lol, i'm so confused lol.


Punk can't hold the dumbbell because he's too weak. I think lol.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

childish shit, couldn't he just respond like a proper grown up


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Is this suppose to be funny or something?


Just shows he likes to play with himself.....and with Punk for that matter.

Thanks for buying my merch STUPID! unk2


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

:aries2


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

Can he please go back to being a jobber again? 

Watching him as the human job machine was entertaining as it made the muscle marks squirm. 

He's just a stereotype dumb american jock who needs roids to get paid.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> childish shit, couldn't he just respond like a proper grown up


Why would he respond like a proper grown up to a person who didn't speak to him like a grown up in the first place? fpalm


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hahahahha, the Ryback Twitter trolling continues.... I was worried there for a minute that he'd start getting "serious" on social media to fit his new character.



.... Glad I was wrong


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ryback was called a dumbfuck and that picture shows a bunch of dumbbells. Is there a connection?

But seriously, for those of you who don't get it, listen to Punk on the AoW podcast.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm torn between the two, love em both. This is pretty damn funny lol The Big Guy with the rebuttal though.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

fkn buried m8 
:buried


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Some of the responses here are comical.

Why are people taking this so seriously?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh this Gonna upset Punk marks like crazy :booklel


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Can he please go back to being a jobber again?
> 
> Watching him as the human job machine was entertaining as it made the muscle marks squirm.
> 
> He's just a stereotype dumb american jock who needs roids to get paid.


You should make another Thread About boycotting ryback


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ryback gotten to because he's dumb as fuck. :ti


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can see HHH loving this. I'm calling it now Ryback is going to headline wrestlemania 31 in a tables match


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy bananas this is the best thing I've seen in the internet for a while.

Ryback >>>>>>>> Punk. 

This is glorious.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> Ryback gotten to because he's dumb as fuck. :ti


He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books 

:duck


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Allur said:


> Why would he respond like a proper grown up to a person who didn't speak to him like a grown up in the first place? fpalm


 punk had reason to mad with ryback after fucking up the powerbomb off the stage and onto the table


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I laughed. Nice to see Ryback has a sense of humor in all this. Also LOL'd at that fake Cena account saying "Wake up its following time."


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao Gotta love THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nah Ryback is the realest Fuck Crybaby CM Punk



Ryback >>>>>>>> CM Punk


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

Steroid guy, Low IQ, High RPM.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol The Big Guy just doesn't give a fuck. :clap


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> punk had reason to mad with ryback after fucking up the powerbomb off the stage and onto the table


Still, Punk didn't handle it like a proper grown up. :toomanykobes


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


Punk releasing a shoot video alone would make more money than Ryback would in a year, he just doesn't want to, he is already financially secure.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

mgman said:


> Ryback was called a dumbfuck and that picture shows a bunch of dumbbells. Is there a connection?
> 
> But seriously, for those of you who don't get it, listen to Punk on the AoW podcast.


Punk said he does steroids. So I am guessing the weights signals his strength lol, and that he beat punks ass? or something aha.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This penut head steroid blasting motherfucker better stay in his place!


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> This penut head steroid blasting motherfucker better stay in his place!


I Will show him this message, he Will be so scared


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait to hear Punk's comments on this next week.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


Punk made more money in 2011-2012 than Ryback made his entire life.

Logic fail WWE White Knight Apologist. 

CM Punk was scouted by MARVEL (the biggest entertainment company in the world) to write for them.

Ryback has never read in his life.



Go back to your cave, unfunny troll. Dwayne movie bombed like the bitch he is. Hercules was beaten by Scarlett Johansson indy movie = LMFAO.

Same Scarlett who works for.... MARVEL?

Yep no brains.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


Punk took them to court to get what he was rightfully owed :toomanykobes and they're still selling his merch, figure that :jordan4


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

That is funny, healthy way to respond to considering what he could have said/done


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

That arm bent out of shape with the weight is a hilarious piece of attention to detail :lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


You know that comics are sold, right?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Can't wait to hear Punk's comments on this next week.


HE doesn't need to say anything else, he got Ryback to call himself a dumbfuck, what could possibly top that? Ryback has already been proven to be Punk's bitch.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Proving he is in fact, dumb as fuck.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

So he's proud of being a dumbfuck?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Punk made more money in 2011-2012 than Ryback made his entire life.
> 
> Logic fail WWE White Knight Apologist.
> 
> ...


Get Punk's dick out of your mouth fanboy. Ryback is just messing around. You know you can find this amusing and still be a fan of Punk? fpalm Some people are braindead.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

damn Ryback did make me LMAO there :ti


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


Punk is a retired millionaire, getting to do what he wants, while Ryback midcards in WWE. Woah!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> Ryback gotten to because he's dumb as fuck. :ti


Punk marks seem far more gotten to than Ryback, tbh.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The amount of sodium chloride in this thread :Jordan


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are there any videos of he ryback punk table botch? I can't find it on YouTube


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The dumbfuck moment is that people here in this forum taking Ryback's response too seriously, especially the CM Punk marks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, if this is Ryback's response just imagine Jericho & HHH's.

opcorn


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

King Of Zydeco said:


> Punk marks seem far more gotten to than Ryback, tbh.


look I respect Punk I do now that I heard the podcast. But I'm not as naive to just say everything he said was 100% true and no one had reason but him. You be dumb as fuck to say that or think that.

But this response was LMAO. I did I'm sorry I did.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is so stupid and hilarious the same time...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Allur said:


> Still, Punk didn't handle it like a proper grown up. :toomanykobes


God forbid Punk gets upset about nearly being paralyzed


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

rekt :stephenA3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:ti

The Big Guy stays GOATin.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Punk is a retired millionaire, getting to do what he wants, while Ryback midcards in WWE. Woah!


fpalm no relevance in this post at all. Either you find the joke amusing or you don't. It has fuck all to do with anybody's career.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Damn, if this is Ryback's response just imagine Jericho & HHH's.
> 
> opcorn


I'll tell you this. Jericho's I'M ANTICIPATING IT!


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.

Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> God forbid Punk gets upset about nearly being paralyzed


Did I say he shouldn't be mad?

Try again man.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

da big guy


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.
> 
> Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


What an immature moron you are. Going around the internet wishing death on people because you don't like them fpalm


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.
> 
> Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


Cry more, seriously make a Thread About how Much you hate ryback And waahhh wahhhh


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I'm fucking stupid" > Anything. 

Punk wins, IMMFO.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

This is actually good :lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Overcome The Odds said:


> He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.
> 
> Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


Did CM Punk see him do steroids? doesn't WWE have steroid testing since Orton was suspended? so why do I just take Punk's word? 

Why are you so mad that a guy defended himself? put yourself in Ryback's shoes for a minute. What does he do? let an umemployed ex. WWE star just trash him or shoot back?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback is fucking awesome :lmao, he might not be the best wrestler but dudes personality is off the charts.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Ryback 3:16 says I just broke your ribs


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Can he please go back to being a jobber again?
> 
> Watching him as the human job machine was entertaining as it made the muscle marks squirm.
> 
> He's just a stereotype dumb american jock who needs roids to get paid.


"muh CM Punk ;-;" get over it


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

All the buttblasted Punk marks lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> All the buttblasted Punk marks lol


All the buttblasted Punk trolls lol


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol. Hilarious


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

Meh, punk still owned the shit out him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury :maury Ryback is fucking awesome


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

That tweet was more entertaining than the entire world's against me podcast.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryback's tweet > CM Punk's 434 day title reign


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

This thread proves Cm Punk marks are the most retarded human beings to have ever lived.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

The mini ryback and the way cm punk body is all mangled is the part that made me laugh.Glad he didn't take it series cause cm park tried to bury the fuck out of him


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Overcome The Odds said:


> He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.
> 
> Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


SALTY AS FUCK
A
L
T
Y

A
S

F
U
C
K


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Ryback's tweet > CM Punk's 434 day title reign


LOL hahahahahaha. Its funny cuz its true


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Still not as funny as Punk making Ryback call himself a dumbfuck.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Ryback is fucking awesome :lmao, he might not be the best wrestler but dudes personality is off the charts.


Too bad he doesn't use his "BIG GUY" personality on TV when he's being pushed and turns into yet another bland boring guy.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

As funny as this is punk still wins the 'I'm a dumb fuck' comment was hilarious, this tweet proves that. Glad he tweeted it though proves punks point


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryback crushed it with that response.

You marks just need to laugh at it and render unto Ryback what is Ryback's.

Punk fired the first shot and he may be right, but props to Ryback.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

JamesK said:


> All the buttblasted Punk trolls lol


All the buttblasted people in general


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

roid head keeps it real.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Ryback tweeted this in August.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine if Ryback was shooting on Punk XD, Ryback is awesome, torched Punk in one go.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


:ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

xdryza said:


> Still not as funny as Punk making Ryback call himself a dumbfuck.


It isn't but the people who don't like Punk will say it was. When you get someone to call himself a dumbfuck it's over :duck




elhijodelbodallas said:


> Too bad he doesn't use his "BIG GUY" personality on TV when he's being pushed and turns into yet another bland boring guy.


That's why I was worried about the face turn. I'm afraid he'd lose everything that made him entertaining, he still has lil bits of The Big Guy in him now though. Still awesome on twitter though.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

self destruction of cm punk dvd with ryback as narrator..owning punk along the dvd...mark!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

"I'm dumb as fuck...I'm sorry"


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's going to get in trouble for going against protocol.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Would rather have found out Ryback apologized for the kick and table botch and called himself a "dumb fuck" for not having done it sooner.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

Ryback is a dumbfuck. His acknowledgement was just a validation. There is a reason why he's a meathead.


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

Jericho should have Ryback on his podcast, and shoot on Punk together :banderas


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

chasku said:


> self destruction of cm punk dvd with ryback as narrator..owning punk along the dvd...mark!!


Man this would be legendary :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

mwk360 said:


> Man this would be legendary :clap:clap:clap:clap


To be read in rybacks voice: "Cm bitch..I mean punk was always STUPID! ...this is the crappy house punk grew up in..!! Haha my arms are bigger than this place!...punk didnt get along with his dad growing up.. I dont blame the dad tbh..haha ryback rules!...oh and btw punk has a vaginaaaaaaa haha the big guy!!"


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a fan of Punk's but this was funny. I have no idea how anyone on here could be taking this so seriously.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Ryback has a great sense of humor, but I legit hope he's gotten safer in the ring if what Punk said is true.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

He had nothing to say so he posted a photo. Simple as that.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

chasku said:


> "Cm bitch..I mean punk was always STUPID! ...this is the crappy house punk grew up in..!! Haha my arms are bigger than this place!...punk didnt get along with his dad growing up.. I dont blame the dad tbh..haha ryback rules!"


Imagine they let the heels shoot on Punk, and then Ryback saves the day just to troll XD, Big Guy is here is to save the day.:yum:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SZilla said:


> I'm a fan of Punk's but this was funny. I have no idea how anyone on here could be taking this so seriously.


I like Ryback, but I don't understand why he'd use this opportunity to make a crass joke about injuring Punk, he's basically admitting to being a stiff shitty worker, it may be fun to the 8 year olds here who have never done anything physical in their life but he's basically being a a dick about it, I'd respect him much more if he just contacted Punk and tried to squash it properly rather than being a dick and laughing at injuring his fellow performer, and I don't mean just Punk I mean if it was ANY performer.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing with this is it's funny on two levels. 1. It's hilariously timed 2. It proves he is dumb as fuck 

Next tweet will be a ryback figure taking steroids


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

chasku said:


> To be read in rybacks voice: "Cm bitch..I mean punk was always STUPID! ...this is the crappy house punk grew up in..!! Haha my arms are bigger than this place!...punk didnt get along with his dad growing up.. I dont blame the dad tbh..haha ryback rules!...oh and btw punk has a vaginaaaaaaa haha the big guy!!"


BUTTT HE SAID HE IS A DUMBFUCK AND ND AND... AND STEROID GUY AND HE CANT WRESTKL AND IDK IM WAITIN FOR CM PUNK TO GIVE MORE FOOD FOR HATE BUT WE HATE RYBACK NOW

#WeHateRyback
#WeHateJericho
#CMGod


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

mwk360 said:


> Imagine they let the heels shoot on Punk, and then Ryback saves the day just to troll XD, Big Guy is here is to save the day.:yum:


Hahaha bah gawd king they killed punk!!!


----------



## HHHsShovel (Mar 25, 2014)

It seems Ryback does indeed rule. That was pretty damned funny. To be fair to the (big) guy, what was he gonna say to Punk? 'Yeah I did it on purpose'? It doesn't excuse him for fucking up but still...


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> BUTTT HE SAID HE IS A DUMBFUCK AND ND AND... AND STEROID GUY AND HE CANT WRESTKL AND IDK IM WAITIN FOR CM PUNK TO GIVE MORE FOOD FOR HATE BUT WE HATE RYBACK NOW
> 
> #WeHateRyback
> #WeHateJericho
> #CMGod


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha love it


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> I like Ryback, but I don't understand why he'd use this opportunity to make a crass joke about injuring Punk, he's basically admitting to being a stiff shitty worker, it may be fun to the 8 year olds here who have never done anything physical in their life but *he's basically being a a dick about it, I'd respect him much more if he just contacted Punk and tried to squash it properly* rather than being a dick and laughing at injuring his fellow performer, and I don't mean just Punk I mean if it was ANY performer.


They can't all be real men like CM Punk and run to a podcast to bury a colleague instead of leaving the issue between each other (or even leaving it at just "I got injured by Ryback" instead of burying him for 5 minutes).

Right or wrong, Punk fired first and the only reason you or I know about this is because Punk gossiped about it on a podcast.

Ryback handled it the right way: in jest.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

A little immature, but amusing nonetheless.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Funny photo but how exactly was he supposed to respond. "I suck in the ring and am unsafe to work with?" Shouldn't have even brought this up at all imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

That is good. Big Guy should defend himself. All punk did was bury him.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

el dandy said:


> They can't all be real men like CM Punk and run to a podcast to bury a colleague instead of leaving the issue between each other (or even leaving it at just "I got injured by Ryback" instead of burying him for 5 minutes).
> 
> Right or wrong, Punk fired first and the only reason you or I know about this is because Punk gossiped about it on a podcast.
> 
> Ryback handled it the right way: in jest.



He only talked about it because Ryback never gave him an apology for injuring him, btw if you go back and check you will see that HHH himself and Cena have even raged in Ryback's face for some of his horrible botched spots before, like that botched powerbomb on Daniel Bryan.

And now it looks like he is just laughing at the fact that he is a shit stiff worker who injures people, how is that funny?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> He only talked about it because Ryback never gave him an apology for injuring him, btw if you go back and check you will see that HHH himself and Cena have even raged in Ryback's face for some of his horrible botched spots before, like that botched powerbomb on Daniel Bryan.


Direct me to this fictional podcast where I can actually hear John Cena and HHH voices burying Ryback. I'll be waiting because it doesn't exist.

Dirt sheet reports of an account are one thing because they're just reporting what someone saw in plain view backstage, letting a figurative genie out of the lamp on a podcast and the proceed to go into the "I'm a dumbfuck ect ect" is fucking high school stuff.

Don't poke hornet's nest. Ryback shot back a joke in jest. Big deal.



> And now it looks like he is just laughing at the fact that he is a shit stiff worker who injures people, how is that funny?


It's a form of self deprecating humor and, unlike CM Punk, Ryback is not a mark for himself. He doesn't take himself too seriously and can laugh at himself.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

See now i want ryback to main event wrestlemania and beat brock lesnar making him tap to the anaconda vise

I also hope KENTA gets the greenlight for G2S


----------



## HHHsShovel (Mar 25, 2014)

This Monday on Raw, Ryback buries Punk, then a mini dressed as Punk comes to the ring for a beating.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some of you, really have shit for brains.

Ryback is trolling Punk, by saying he was told to do it. Possibly on orders. The whole thing is set up as an FU to Punk. Then again, it may be someone more intelligent in the company told Ryback to post this. Just look at the subtleness of the message.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

el dandy said:


> Direct me to this fictional podcast where I can actually hear John Cena and HHH voices burying Ryback. I'll be waiting because it doesn't exist.
> 
> Dirt sheet reports of an account are one thing because they're just reporting what someone saw in plain view backstage, letting a figurative genie out of the lamp on a podcast and the proceed to go into the "I'm a dumbfuck ect ect" is fucking high school stuff.
> 
> Don't poke hornet's nest. Ryback shot back a joke in jest. Big deal.



Ryback has not come out to try and deny it though, he hasn't come out and said "that's not true, that never happened" he's done the exact opposite, he's admitted to being a stiff worker who injures people and he is joking about it.

If we were amateur fighters for example and I thumped you in the nose during training one day, and then did it again a few times after that breaking your nose in the process, and then later on we go our separate ways and you go on and tell people what a horrible training partner I was and how I broke your nose and didn't even apologize for it sincerely and then you went and told somebody about it and I then made a tweet about it poking fun at the fact that I did break your nose would you think it was not a big deal then?

Would you be laughing then?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay that was pretty damn funny.

Nice to know Ryback still kept his sense of humor on this entire thing. I think it's all done after this, and we can move on!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Rasslor said:


> https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/538068948278083584


Ryback is a real man, CM Pink is a ... I dunno, he just needs to go hide in a hole on Mars


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback is the fucking GOAT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is FANTASTIC! Lol.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Question to all you new Ryback haters out there, how does this tweet prove in any way that Ryback is "dumb as fuck"? Are you guys just parroting what your hero says or do jokes make people dumb now?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ryback is the best wrestler on Twitter, he's always fucking gold.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CD Player said:


> Ryback tweeted this in August.


The big guy rising above the hate.


----------



## Chemaphex (Dec 28, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL WRECKED


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> Ryback has not come out to try and deny it though, he hasn't come out and said "that's not true, that never happened" he's done the exact opposite, he's admitted to being a stiff worker who injures people and he is joking about it.
> 
> If we were amateur fighters for example and I thumped you in the nose during training one day, and then did it again a few times after that breaking your nose in the process, and then later on we go our separate ways and you go on and tell people what a horrible training partner I was and how I broke your nose and didn't even apologize for it sincerely and then you went and told somebody about it and I then made a tweet about it poking fun at the fact that I did break your nose would you think it was not a big deal then?
> 
> Would you be laughing then?


I would never go on a podcast and gossip...

Like, if all Punk had said was that Ryback injured him/didn't like working him and Ryback gave the same response, then that's a dick move on Ryback's part.

However, Punk took it one step beyond and flat out buried him for minutes with the "I'm a dumbfuck etc etc" story. 

At that point, Ryback has to respond and he responded like a champ. You want him to give a Goldberg or New Jack response and write "Fuck him! I'll fuck Punk up next time I see him!"

Ryback isn't a mark for himself and used a little self deprecating humor.

Ryback's response shows he has a lot more character than a guy who makes a point on a podcast to bury his peers.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If he had broke Cena's ribs and slammed him into concrete instead of the table he's be unemployed right now. Way to make light of injuring your co workers Roidback.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm a Punk fan but god damn. All hail the mighty Lord Ryback. :bow


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This given me more respect to Ryback than to Punk.

THE BIG GUY IS HUNGRY!!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry but as far as I know, thats the most fucking hilarious way anyone could respond to Punk's whinecast. 

All we need now is a tweet from Rock in a bath full of money.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm definitely on Punk's side after the podcast today but that's brilliant! :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

el dandy said:


> I would never go on a podcast and gossip...
> 
> Like, if all Punk had said was that Ryback injured him/didn't like working him and Ryback gave the same response, then that's a dick move on Ryback's part.
> 
> ...


He did not respond like a champ, he pretty much proved the point that he is a stiff worker who enjoys injuring people and now he is making a joke out of it, the whole "dumbfuck" thing was true and Punk only mentioned it because of Ryback never apologized like he should have because of the injuries, he went on like it's no big deal that he injures people.


If somebody thinks injuring people like that is something to joke about and shows "character" then I fear for the mental well being of that person.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

> All we need now is a tweet from Rock in a bath full of money.


Lol i hope so!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*THE BIG GUY*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> He did not respond like a champ, he pretty much proved the point that he is a stiff worker who enjoys injuring people and now he is making a joke out of it, the whole "dumbfuck" thing was true and Punk only mentioned it because of Ryback never apologized like he should have because of the injuries, he went on like it's no big deal that he injures people.
> 
> 
> If somebody things something like that is something to joke about and shows "character" then I fear for the mental well being of that person.


For the last time:

it's called self deprecating humor.

Ryback knows he's not Bret Hart. Hell, I remember when Punk left, Ryback was on twitter and alluded to that fact that he knows he's the shits and needs to improve his in ring arsenal so he called dibs on the GTS.

Punk jokingly says he wanted to be like a Harley Race/80's lockeroom leader, but guaranteed if Harley Race was kicked in the ribs he'd give a receipt within that very same match and the issue would be done and over (instead of going on a podcast and gossiping about it 1 year later).

This is pro wrestling, not ballet. Someone takes liberties with you, you give a shot back to them. It's kind of what Ryback just did to Punk. Punk gave him some verbally stiff shots, and Ryback served him up a response in 150 characters or less.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

el dandy said:


> For the last time:
> 
> it's called self deprecating humor.
> 
> ...



Nobody jokes about injuring people, NOBODY.

I bet if Twitter existed some 12 years ago and Goldberg made the same tweet about Bret you'd lose your mind.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

simonitro said:


> This given me more respect to Ryback than to Punk.
> 
> THE BIG GUY IS HUNGRY!!


Because he admitted to being a dumbfuck? Yeah, actually that takes guts to admit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao The Big Guy!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Had to go to his actual Twitter to see if that was really a legit Tweet from him. :lol
Wow.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Listened to Punks shoot, didn't laugh once in two hours. Hard done by, yeah, but he seemed like a right cunt.

Saw Ryback's tweet, laughed my head off. A picture paints a thousand words.

If someone said, you can go out for a drink and a dinner with either Ryback or Punk, who would you say?

OBVIOUSLY THE BIG GUY

RYBACK RULES


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> Listened to Punks shoot, didn't laugh once in two hours. Hard done by, yeah, but he seemed like a right cunt.
> 
> Saw Ryback's tweet, laughed my head off. A picture paints a thousand words.
> 
> ...


Didn't know Punk's podcast was about comedy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> *Nobody jokes about injuring people, NOBODY.*
> 
> I bet if Twitter existed some 12 years ago and Goldberg made the same tweet about Bret you'd lose your mind.


Wrong.

Ryback does. and I enjoyed his joke. So that is 2 (count em: TWO) that can handle jokes about injuries.

Based on the responses, many other people on this very forum in this very thread found it funny, too.

You may not find it funny and that's your privilege. Luckily, you don't determine what is and what is not funny for the rest of us.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ouch :lol


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

el dandy said:


> They can't all be real men like CM Punk and run to a podcast to bury a colleague instead of leaving the issue between each other (or even leaving it at just "I got injured by Ryback" instead of burying him for 5 minutes).
> 
> Right or wrong, *Punk fired first *and the only reason you or I know about this is because Punk gossiped about it on a podcast.
> 
> Ryback handled it the right way: in jest.


If Ryback DID hurt him and never apologised, then Ryback fired first. Still a funny response though


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Fucking love The Big Guy :lol


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Didn't know Punk's podcast was about comedy.


He was actually laughing at his own jokes all the way through, perhaps listen again :dance2:dance2


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

As much as I like the big guy, he really is a idiot and dangerous wrestler.

After listening to Punk, and what he had to say it makes sense.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

:lmao I am glad he is making light of the argument...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> He was actually laughing at his own jokes all the way through, perhaps listen again :dance2:dance2


Perhaps i should do, maybe i'll laugh about that time Ryback broke his ribs or that other time WWE doctors didn't give a single fuck about an employee and because of that he could've died. That sounds hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd like to know what Punk said about Ryback that wasn't true? He's been known to have injured many a wrestler.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao

Missed this Big Guy.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> If Ryback DID hurt him and never apologised, then Ryback fired first. Still a funny response though


He kinda did apologize on Twitter. 

He made light of him fucking Punk up a couple months back when he said he was going away to fix some stuff. He said PS Punk I'm sorry or something like that with a Punk figurine laying off a table & his figurine standing on top.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

So I never really liked Ryback to start with, then found him hilarious with the big guy stuff and was pleased to see him pushed again recently. But when Punk spoke about how Ryback injured him numerous times because he's a "dumb fuck" I lost all respect for this clown. Fuck him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, at least he's finally learned how to actually not miss the fucking table!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Big Wiggle said:


> I'd like to know what Punk said about Ryback that wasn't true? He's been known to have injured many a wrestler.


For example?


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

I fucking laughed out loud at this.
I don't think there'll be any repercussions for The Big Guy though, Cesaro and his retweeting the podcast with " the AOW: CM Punk podcast is my favourite development in wrestling since that AOW: CM Punk podcast."


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Can he please go back to being a jobber again?
> 
> Watching him as the human job machine was entertaining as it made the muscle marks squirm.
> 
> He's just a stereotype dumb american jock who needs roids to get paid.


Shut up... Jesus. You take things too seriously. It's weird.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

:maury


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

How long until this happens?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Ryback couldn't lift Tensai nor Paul Heyman lol steroids can't help him he's physically weak and he's definitely mentally weak as well for using PEDs


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Bahahaha, not a fan of Ryback but love this response.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

EL HOMBRE GRANDE :mark:


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> If someone said, you can go out for a drink and a dinner with either Ryback or Punk, who would you say?



Tough, tough question. Ryback is obviously gonna be way more fun, but might get a bit too frat bro.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Ryback couldn't lift Tensai nor Paul Heyman lol steroids can't help him he's physically weak and he's definitely mentally weak as well for using PEDs


Lets just forget all those times when he would lift Tensai and Big Show like a sack of feathers, and concentrate on the botches that came from the other person. Some of you guys are just pathetic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> Lets just forget all those times when he would lift Tensai and Big Show like a sack of feathers, and concentrate on the botches that came from the other person. Some of you guys are just pathetic.


Smarks are just as good at revisionist history as the company they condemn for the exact same thing.. Nothing more to say there..

As for the tweet..


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, he really is dumb as fuck.

Oh well, I'm sure he doesn't need fans.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Ryback is a little bitch. He deletes his tweets immediately after he writes them because he doesn't want WWE to punish him.

At least Punk had the balls to say what he pleased and keep it there before he left.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jimshine said:


> If someone said, you can go out for a drink and a dinner with either Ryback or Punk, who would you say?
> 
> OBVIOUSLY THE BIG GUY
> 
> RYBACK RULES


Punk. I'd be too afraid of Ryback botching and somehow ending with me going through the dinner table.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

To be fair to DA BIG GUY, he can't afford to get in an actual verbal war with Punk as Punk is in a position where he can say whatever he wants whereas Ryback working under scrutiny from WWE could barely mention his name without getting pulled up



This was a fucking comedy gold response


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Punk. I'd be too afraid of Ryback botching and somehow ending with me going through the dinner table.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He would obviously miss the table. 



Still love ya Ryback.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So he acknowledges that he fucked up the spot?

OH SHIT SON, PUNK GOT WRECKED!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Punk. I'd be too afraid of Ryback botching and somehow ending with me going through the dinner table.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Punk might just walk out on you when the bill comes.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

obby said:


> So he acknowledges that he fucked up the spot?
> 
> OH SHIT SON, PUNK GOT WRECKED!


IWC in a nutshell.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I think punk can be a dick 

but Ryback is a scumbag POS how is bragging about fucking up a spot and being a shitty wrestler a good comeback he is a fkin tool bag 

His attitude won't get him far in this business


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

This is amazing :ti


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, CM Punk got owned. Told everyone Ryback is a terrible wrestler and Ryback AGREED. Fucking fooled Punk, man CM Who I mean CM Punk is so irrelevant, it's not like we have numerous threads of him. *SARCASM*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> He's still making $ while Punk is writing comic books
> 
> :duck


You say that like Punk didn't have a choice in the matter.

If there's anyone who doesn't need any more money, it's Punk. I think he's happy with what he's got.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Some of you take Ryback's response more seriously than Punk does. This is between Ryback and Punk, and it's a can of worms that Punk opened by saying what he said. Ryback is well within his right to respond.

Stop taking a "beef" that has NOTHING to do with you so seriously. You're not CM Punk's little protectors. In fact I'm quite sure Punk himself wouldn't give two shits about how you are responding here.

Punk is a big boy - he can fight his own battles.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Once a dumbfuck, always a dumbfuck.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Im glad to see the PDF is in full swing tonight


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> At least Punk had the balls to say what he pleased and keep it there before he left.


Its still real to you, isn't it?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmmfao. Ryback on Twitter is amazing. My favorite is when Punk left and Ryback goes on Twitter to start calling dibs on all of Punk's moves.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince: That´s nine Ryback action figures at $11.99 and one CM Punk at $19.99...:vince$
Ryback: What? You said....
Vince: Okay. Okay. The Punk one is free. 
Ryback: But...
Vince: Think about all the Ryback royalties you´ll get from the action figures. :vince

....

HHH: So? 
Vince: Punk was right. Dumb as fuck.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryback stole Punk's title of being the best in the world XD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As someone who still likes Punk, Ryback :buried his skinny fatass in one of the best ways possible. bama



Long live


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ryback still suck for being an unsafe worker, but this is comedy gold. :lol

Punk bullying Ryback = Punk GOAT
Orton bullying Kennedy/ Anderson = Orton playing politics.

Double standards!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Doesn't even really matter, Ryback tweeted something that was construed as an apology for the table botch and even admitted he was a dick in an interview on the night he re debuted as a face, so Punk's attempt to smear Ryback is pretty pathetic.

I don't think Ryback would have honestly tried to injure the then world champion and one of the most popular draws they had at the time by randomly attempting to hurt him. Ryback is big, but he was green and rusty after coming off his ankle injury.

If Punk honestly thought Ryback did any of that on purpose, he should have went stiff himself if he had as much balls as he claimed to be. I remember when Vader got a fractured eyesocket mid-match in japan from Stan Hansen because he was working stiff. Oh that's right, CM Punk can only run his mouth when he is in an advantageous position, kinda like Cena threatening to fire Tyler Reks for using the 'Burning Hammer' to put away people.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Will admit, I laughed. :lol

Ridiculous that people are taking this so serious though. I'm a Punk fan too and don't really care all that much about Ryback but jeez, lighten up...


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Blown way out of proportion by the idiots online

You would have thought it would be a video of ryback smashing aj


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

That's seriously something Chris-Chan would do


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Ryback should*

Come out to cm punk's music this monday. People are already gonna boo the shit out of him anyway. Imagine the heat he would get


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Ryback should*

Why boo The Big Guy? I feel as if some of the stuff CM Punk brought up was a bit of an over exaggeration.

I could see his gripes in some of it, but he sounded like a huge crybaby for a lot of it.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryback deserves better than to come out to a quitters music


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Ryback should*



Brandough said:


> Ryback deserves better than to come out to a quitters music


like spraying kane with mustard? I'd rather he be a badass heel, than a bad cena clone


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ryback should*



Brandough said:


> Ryback deserves better than to come out to a *quitters* music


*quieters


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Ryback should*

Well Cult of Personality would actually fit Ryback better than Punk with This Big Guy Gimmick :draper2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Good for Ryback for defending himself.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Let's see how much Ryback's body holds up working one hour broadways and falling 15 feet onto steel ladders.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahaha I just saw the table tweet. Thats fuckin hilarious


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

> For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too. Things didn't go my way for a long time and I kept going day in and out. Slander is a powerful thing and to state complete made up nonsense for no reason shows his insecurities. I will continue to bust my ass study matches every chance I get, cut promos when driving and push myself for hours on end even when hurt. Thank you! - Ryback



The Big Guy responds again.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandough said:


> The Big Guy responds again.


Very classy move for someone that's supposedly "dumb as fuck."


----------



## nandy16 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback is awesome online. I wish they incorporated that side of him on tv. He is a funny guy.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brandough said:


> The Big Guy responds again.


Kickass on Ryback's part here. Big respect and I hope, WWE pushes him because the man deserves the spot. This made me even a bigger fan of Ryback!

You know, Sheamus never main evented or did anything special at Wrestlemania but that 18 seconds championship but you always see a smile on his face and works hard.

For the record, never hire whiny skinny bitches in the WWE if they can't fucking handle it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems that I'm one of the only ones on here that doesn't find any of Ryback tweets funny in the least. This isn't even me being "a butthurt Punk mark" but I struggle to see how he 'owns' anybody. And that's coming from someone that just somewhat warmed up to him as a performer very recently.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol that's fucking great


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that's kinda childish.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Seems that I'm one of the only ones on here that doesn't find any of Ryback tweets funny in the least. This isn't even me being "a butthurt Punk mark" but I struggle to see how he 'owns' anybody. And that's coming from someone that just somewhat warmed up to him as a performer very recently.


He's portraying himself as very insecure rather than understanding that an independent contractor is not "obligated" to continue working through various illnesses and injuries such as torn ACLs, MRSA, and concussions, as well as being jerked around by bosses. I've done the same thing to former employers before.

He gave so much to the business, more than any of us ever would. We forget that Phil Brooks is a human being too and everyone deserves health and happiness.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Seems that I'm one of the only ones on here that doesn't find any of Ryback tweets funny in the least. This isn't even me being "a butthurt Punk mark" but I struggle to see how he 'owns' anybody. And that's coming from someone that just somewhat warmed up to him as a performer very recently.


He doesn't own anyone.. Calling a fellow wrestler who is wrestling for 15 years fragile when he injured him twice when *it supposed to be his fucking job to protect him* it's pretty hilarious though..


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

What an asshole. Makes me think he totally injured Punk on purpose. First of all, he didn't apologize to Punk after breaking Punk's ribs and now he is making fun of him?


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL, Ryback wrecked Punk. The Big Guy has a great sense of humor unlike that pencil neck geek, Punk. Hilarious how butthurt Punk marks are still defending him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing I learned from this is..

A) Ryback apparently collects wrestling figures.

B) He apparently has alot of Ryback figures.


----------



## Charlie Magic (Dec 3, 2013)

The Big Guy! Love the mini Ryback figure.


----------



## raisingfalcon (Oct 3, 2014)

aaaahahhaha someones not happy xD Ryback vs Cm punk WM31 xD


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

raisingfalcon said:


> aaaahahhaha someones not happy xD Ryback vs Cm punk WM31 xD


Oh no! CM Punk will open another podcast again bitching about he's not at the main event of Wrestlemania. One podcast bitching is more than enough.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, let's all praise the guy who was directly responsible for several injuries because he was increasingly unsafe to work from 2012-13. Phenomenal logic.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

People who genuinely think he broke his ribs. Sigh. You people.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It's like these guys are in high school. :jordan5


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Brandough said:


> The Big Guy responds again.





> For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too. Things didn't go my way for a long time and I kept going day in and out. Slander is a powerful thing and to state complete made up nonsense for no reason shows his insecurities. I will continue to bust my ass study matches every chance I get, cut promos when driving and push myself for hours on end even when hurt. Thank you! - Ryback



I'm sure they all think that way until they're actually put in that position. Some of these guys will never have to work as hard as Cena, Orton, Punk, and other top guys did/do (Why do you think in the podcast Punk said the only other guys that speak up are Orton and Cena? Because they're in the same boat) . Ryback will never have to go through what these guys did/do so it's easy for him to say something like that.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> People who genuinely think he broke his ribs. Sigh. You people.


You people... Ok let's play your game.. Let's say he didn't broke his ribs.. Who the hell did you miss a table spot when you are exactly above the table and you drop a guy right down the concrete?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryback still sucks.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

What did Ryback say? i think he deleted the tweet.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Ryback still sucks.


Word.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Big Guy trolling the IWC


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

Ryback himself recently admitted he's had attitude problems and he made a tweet before his surgery with a picture of his action figure standing over a Punk action figure laying beside a table and it said "sorry Punk". He knows he injured him and the fact of the matter is he should have apologized when it happened unless it's true he did it on purpose. So if he did it on purpose that's bad on him and if he did it accidentally and then was such an arrogant bastard that he wouldn't apologize that's bad on him too. You can't just make a vague tweet about it later and call that a proper apology. Wrestlers do have to protect each other it's part of their job. If you can't or won't do that then you shouldn't be wrestling and making "stupid" jokes about it when you get called out for it is a dumbass thing to do. And for the guy who keeps saying, "Ryback doesn't take himself so seriously." the fact of the matter is he does. Watch some of his interviews, he's very high on himself and isn't afraid to say how great he is. He has also had security confiscate signs from fans that insinuated he was on steroids even telling one guy that he'd "see him outside." It's all there just Google it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Big Guy trolling the IWC


The first one was trollin the IWC.. The second one he tries to convice himself how great he is so he ends up trolling himself


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

He has the right to defend himself

The iwc gets so fucking pissy


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Can't wait to see Ryback KILL Roman Reigns in the ring

FEED ME MORE > Hee HAZZ DA LOOK*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

C.M. _doesn't even lift _Punk.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Those new tweets!!! *Marks Out*

This is why we (non CM Punk marks) love you big guy!!


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> I'm sure they all think that way until they're actually put in that position. Some of these guys will never have to work as hard as Cena, Orton, Punk, and other top guys did/do (Why do you think in the podcast Punk said the only other guys that speak up are Orton and Cena? Because they're in the same boat) . Ryback will never have to go through what these guys did/do so it's easy for him to say something like that.


Work as hard as punk? Must be trolling, he is a little sook as proven by his recent woe-is-me rant.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

KoЯn;42380426 said:


> It's like these guys are in high school. :jordan5


Ryback probably beat up a lot of punks in high school; Punk probably got beat up a lot by guys like Ryback.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

JamesK said:


> The first one was trollin the IWC.. The second one he tries to convice himself how great he is so he ends up trolling himself


Ryback > Daniel Bryan


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

lol Ryback drawing attention to a podcast that WWE won't want their viewers to hear.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

criipsii said:


> lol Ryback drawing attention to a podcast that WWE won't want their viewers to hear.



but... the people that will listen to it already have?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I want Ryback to shove Punk in a locker next. :mark:


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

But CM Punk didn't quit he was fired... and Ryback has no right to talk when he is garbage and an unsafe worker. CM Punk could've died the way WWE was using him. He had to leave for the sake of his life.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

criipsii said:


> lol Ryback drawing attention to a podcast that WWE won't want their viewers to hear.


*Not really. If you don't know about the podcast you certainly aren't going to find out about it from that Tweet. 

*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Not really. If you don't know about the podcast you certainly aren't going to find out about it from that Tweet.
> 
> *



A lot will

Mainly because the podcast YouTube link has been linked in the comment replies to his tweet about 20 times already, so anyone clicks the tweet and sees the replies will get the reference link to podcast.

Of course those that look at comments to tweets


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Not really. If you don't know about the podcast you certainly aren't going to find out about it from that Tweet.
> 
> *


Your right but I dont think its what WWE wants people to be talking about.
Ryback tweeting about it only encourages people to talk.
Mabie they want people to talk.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's remember that ryback has injured a number of people. Yes people are starting to like him again but come wrestlemania he will be back at the bottom of the card. Whether or not you agree with what punk said doesn't matter, ryback was unsafe in the ring.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

DanM3 said:


> Let's remember that ryback has injured a number of people. Yes people are starting to like him again but come wrestlemania he will be back at the bottom of the card. Whether or not you agree with what punk said doesn't matter, ryback was unsafe in the ring.


Ziggler and Punk is a lot?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Ziggler and Punk is a lot?


I know he's botched some moves with D-Bry as well. Even if you have workrate, if you're unreliable in terms of agreed-upon safety, you gotta be developed more.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> I know he's botched some moves with D-Bry as well. Even if you have workrate, if you're unreliable in terms of agreed-upon safety, you gotta be developed more.


There is a difference between a botch and an injury.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> There is a difference between a botch and an injury.


That is true, although I do believe injuring Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk is a pretty big deal. Luckily despite his tweets in the past 24 hours he does seem a bit more level-headed than Kennedy who was also dangerous (per Alvarez who mentioned complaints from Cena, HBK, HHH, Orton, and Eddie).


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> That is true, although I do believe injuring Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk is a pretty big deal. Luckily despite his tweets in the past 24 hours he does seem a bit more level-headed than Kennedy who was also dangerous (per Alvarez who mentioned complaints from Cena, HBK, HHH, Orton, and Eddie).


Injuring Dolph isn't a big deal, his overselling doesn't help him one bit. 

Punk and the table spot. Eh, could've been anyone.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Totally agreed about Ziggler's frequency with ludicrous overselling.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ryback Rules!


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm buying a Ryback T-shirt now. Ryback fucking RULES!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I fucking love the Big guy. Also, that little chuckle he does, am I the only one that in a weird way loves it? The look while he does the chuckle is priceless.


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

The whole "it's wrestling, toughen up" shit is pretty ridiculous. Yeah you're gonna get hurt, as Punk did multiple times, that's a part of it. Unsafe working is a whole different ball-game though... this is peoples' lives and well-being we're talking about. What if he'd broken his neck or worse? Unsafe is unsafe, the outcome purely comes down to chance most of the time. You can't split arguments based on the severity of the resulting injury. Besides, I don't see people defending guys like Batista or Mark Henry or Khali, I guess because they're not "lulz goat on twitter". Hell, Hardcore Holly beat the fuck out of Renee Dupree and the majority were livid if I recall correctly. "WHAT A BULLY!" "That's the wrestling business, get over it."

I admit I often get a chuckle out of Ryback's tweets but it's not like he's doing anything groundbreaking. Any idiot who didn't care about his career and was willing to take the risk could do it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Um Your Move Punk... I guess


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

Ryback is the king. Seriously, I can't believe that he had no personality two years and now, he is probably the most hilarious guy on the roster :lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Confirmed. Ryback is a legend.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Doc said:


> Confirmed. Ryback is a legend.


Let's see how long Ryback lasts working physical 60 minute Broadways, taking 15 feet bumps onto steel ladders, and getting tossed onto the floor like a sack of shit by Lesnar.

Punk will likely still be happy in a decade, nearing 50, still getting requested to return (assuming he hasn't by then), much of his health in-tact, an adorable wife, millions of dollars earning interest, having lived other career dreams, and being in the various HOFs. Ryback on the other hand will be lucky if his heart doesn't explode by then.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Makes you wonder if Ryback injured Punk on purpose.

- Vic


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Super Sonic said:


> Let's see how long Ryback lasts working physical 60 minute Broadways, taking 15 feet bumps onto steel ladders, and getting tossed onto the floor like a sack of shit by Lesnar.
> 
> Punk will likely still be happy in a decade, nearing 50, still getting requested to return (assuming he hasn't by then), much of his health in-tact, an adorable wife, millions of dollars earning interest, having lived other career dreams, and being in the various HOFs. Ryback on the other hand will be lucky if his heart doesn't explode by then.


Is Punk ever fucking happy?

Unrelated to the quote but reading back through the thread Jericho's name is mentioned a few times? What's the deal with that?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

His answer is simply stupid


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ryback rulez so hard, the amount of salt after that tweet from punk marks is amazing. Ryback defending himself from a whiny bitch who's seeking attention. hypocrite much. :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback da goat


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk marks are the most sensitive pussies on the planet


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Doc said:


> Is Punk ever fucking happy?


Nope. In fact I would bet money Punk and AJ get divorced. He just seems like a guy who is never satisfied with anything


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Lol most of the idiots cheering for Ryback aren't even his fans. They just hate CM Punk and think that Cryback owned him.

All Rybotch did was admit that he is everything Punk said he is and on top of that is a sensitive crybaby. Punk spoke from the heart and Ryback comes with his petty reply. He sure owned Punk.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Lol most of the idiots cheering for Ryback aren't even his fans. They just hate CM Punk and think that Cryback owned him.
> 
> All Rybotch did was admit that he is everything Punk said he is and on top of that is a sensitive crybaby. Punk spoke from the heart and Ryback comes with his petty reply. He sure owned Punk.


Dude you are soooooo salty it's almost sad


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

I like Ryback

but he is stupid as fuck


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Dude you are soooooo salty it's almost sad


I'd rather be salty than a pathetic hater that hee-haws here like a jackass. Do you see the results of that poll? Most people agree with CM Punk. You pathetic haters have to scream loud to be heard because you are so few.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

mwk360 said:


> Ryback rulez so hard, the amount of salt after that tweet from punk marks is amazing. Ryback defending himself from a whiny bitch who's seeking attention. hypocrite much. :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2





NewJack's Shank said:


> Punk marks are the most sensitive pussies on the planet





TehMonkeyMan said:


> Dude you are soooooo salty it's almost sad


^ Neckbeard virgins IN RUINS :dance


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> I'd rather be salty than a pathetic hater that hee-haws here like a jackass. Do you see the results of that poll? Most people agree with CM Punk. You pathetic haters have to scream loud to be heard because you are so few.


Naw I think some us are just tired of 90 percent of this forum swallowing punk's load


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Naw I think some us are just tired of 90 percent of this forum swallowing punk's load


Fine by me. But if that means swallowing Ryback's load or Vince's load then I have to call you out for it (not saying you in particular).


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

TWEET PUNK MORE!!!!!

The BIG GUY just owned CM Punk. Plus if it ever came to blows you know Phil wouldn't know what's hit him.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> TWEET PUNK MORE!!!!!
> 
> The BIG GUY just owned CM Punk. Plus if it ever came to blows you know Phil wouldn't know what's hit him.


How so? An independent contractor isn't obligated to keep taking bumps and has a right to retire.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> TWEET PUNK MORE!!!!!
> 
> The BIG GUY just owned CM Punk. Plus if it ever came to blows you know Phil wouldn't know what's hit him.


One punch from the big guy and Punk will be sipping on bud with a broken jaw, on his couch for weeks to come.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Ryback is the GOAT


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

:maury

I think you would lose the bet my simple minded friend. I have negged you yesterday for basically writing a hate filled post towards Punk filled with profanity. You are one of the worst posters on this forum. All your posts are either marking out for your favourite wrestler or hating on something/someone.

PS. Seth Rollins sucks.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I can see alot of smarks bombarding Ryback matches with "CM Punk" chants now. I am eagerly awaiting how the Big Guy deals with that.

I do find his tweeting and his antics more entertaining than Ryback in the ring but i think it's hard not to like him.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> :maury
> 
> I think you would lose the bet my simple minded friend. I have negged you yesterday for basically writing a hate filled post towards Punk filled with profanity. You are one of the worst posters on this forum. All your posts are either marking out for your favourite wrestler or hating on something/someone.
> 
> PS. Seth Rollins sucks.


You have a f*cking cheek to talk. All you done yesterday (in all likelyhood) is scroll through the Punk threads negging any negative comment towards Punk (like you did with me). Get a life you cretin. You are the definition of a butt hurt mark. Instead of constructive debates you just red neg people no matter how legitimate their gripes may be. You are a Buzz Killington.

PS Rollins is the future you gimp. Deal with it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Ryback you cheecky bastard!


Pls let The Ryback beat Lesner.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> You have a f*cking cheek to talk. All you done yesterday (in all likelyhood) is scroll through the Punk threads negging any negative comment towards Punk (like you did with me). Get a life you cretin. You are the definition of a butt hurt mark. Instead of constructive debates you just red neg people no matter how legitimate their gripes may be. You are a Buzz Killington.
> 
> PS Rollins is the future you gimp. Deal with it.


So just because I negged you means I negged EVERYONE that said anything bad about Punk? That's some fucked up logic there dude. Stop posting, you sound like an inbred fuck that is missing 1 or 2 chromosomes. I negged you because you are a total moron and you always talk like your shitty opinion is fact. Why don't you deal with the fact that Punk is very happy and successful right now and Ryback is still at the mercy of the bookers? What constructive debates have you engaged in? You always rage from nothing I think you should visit a psychiatrist bro.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Me and friends still will be chanting Goldberg , this changes nothing

If he how's up Monday listen for Goldberg chants as usual


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolutely fucking hilarious. Wonder how many idiot marks are going to chant CM Punk instead of Goldberg during Ryback matches now.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Punk haters were commenting on steroid dudes sloppy work back then. There was certainly enough observations on it at the time on here.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

2ManyLimes said:


> It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Punk haters were commenting on steroid dudes sloppy work back then. There was certainly enough observations on it at the time on here.


Yeah Ryback wasen't liked on here until he got his midcard "bully" gimmick and showed off his good comedy.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

bama


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Well done Ryback, managed to get Punk through the table this time lol


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> You have a f*cking cheek to talk. All you done yesterday (in all likelyhood) is scroll through the Punk threads negging any negative comment towards Punk (like you did with me). Get a life you cretin. You are the definition of a butt hurt mark. Instead of constructive debates you just red neg people no matter how legitimate their gripes may be. You are a Buzz Killington.
> 
> PS Rollins is the future you gimp. Deal with it.


Just like Sandow was?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems like Ryback got his feelings hurt. The big guy has big feelings.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

He really is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I believe Ryback was specifically called up to kill Punk.

Watch out who he'll feud with next. That person is most likely in the doghouse, or WWE wants to get rid of said person.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

STOOPID


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

People really think that Ryback owned Punk here? Jeeze . Punk tore apart this guy at his profession, Ryback responds with his action figures? Weird


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Lastier said:


> I believe Ryback was specifically called up to kill Punk.
> 
> Watch out who he'll feud with next. That person is most likely in the doghouse, or WWE wants to get rid of said person.


I wouldn't be surprised of HHH telling him to kill Punk.

I can picture the whole scene in backstage. :lol


----------



## theiwcispathetic (Nov 28, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> People really think that Ryback owned Punk here? Jeeze . Punk tore apart this guy at his profession, Ryback responds with his action figures? Weird


"For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too. Things didn't go my way for a long time and I kept Going day in and out. Slander is a powerful thing and to state complete made up nonsense for no reason shows his insecurities. I will Continue to bust my ass study matches every chance I get, cut promos when driving and push myself for hours on end even when hurt. Thank you"



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1127/585264/ryback-responds-to-cm-punk-recent-comments/

He completely owned Punk.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

theiwcispathetic said:


> "For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too. Things didn't go my way for a long time and I kept Going day in and out. Slander is a powerful thing and to state complete made up nonsense for no reason shows his insecurities. I will Continue to bust my ass study matches every chance I get, cut promos when driving and push myself for hours on end even when hurt. Thank you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superpush to comedy Ryback pls

Seriously tho, fuck him for being so egotistical when he isn't nearly as good in the ring as Punk, has a very safe in-ring style (for himself, at least), and didn't work a workhorse schedule being Champion for 400+ days. Punk said he did everything Cena did, yet he continued putting on great matches (whereas Cena only puts on great matches when he cares enough to do so).


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Superpush to comedy Ryback pls
> 
> Seriously tho, fuck him for being so egotistical when he isn't nearly as good in the ring as Punk, has a very safe in-ring style (for himself, at least), and didn't work a workhorse schedule being Champion for 400+ days. Punk said he did everything Cena did, yet he continued putting on great matches (whereas Cena only puts on great matches when he cares enough to do so).


^ YES!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

theiwcispathetic said:


> "For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too. Things didn't go my way for a long time and I kept Going day in and out. Slander is a powerful thing and to state complete made up nonsense for no reason shows his insecurities. I will Continue to bust my ass study matches every chance I get, cut promos when driving and push myself for hours on end even when hurt. Thank you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy didn't apologize for breaking Punks ribs. That wouldn't jive with anyone else, thats the thing people like you keep ignoring. Just imagine had Punk injured Cena or whomever , you'd be non stop bitching about it. Calling someone insecure and claiming they made up something they said, shows immaturity and a refusal to hold oneself accountable for their own actions. How many wrestlers own up to hurting someone and apologizing for it? And Ryback is too arrogant to do so? Its disrespectful , he needs to grow up . Punk has literally zero, zero to gain from making up his stories


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Didn't Randy Orton complain about Ken Kennedy?
Didn't Cena complain about Tyler Rex?
Didn't Mick Foley get mad at Rocky that he didn't say sorry for the chair shots to the head?

Y'all acting like Punk the first to complain.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I've always been a fan of the Big Guy but to see him totally deny any responsibility is a bit disappointing. If it had happened just once, sure, accidents happen, but this was on multiple occasions. Totally agree with the above poster, Punk has nothing to gain by making things up. Anyone can look at the series of matches together and clearly see the botches. Was hoping Ryback would be the bigger man so to speak. Would have been better for him to keep his mouth shut about this until it cooled down but we all know that's never been his strong suit.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Well being thrown under the bus and being bad mouthed in regards to taking steroids isn't a way to endear yourself to anyone especially if you're looking for an apology.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

People who think that he honestly broke his ribs. Don't be foolish.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey, some people don't find this funny! They must be salty pussies! ohahahah !11!11!!1!1!1!1!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk fires shots at Ryback and it's hilarious. Ryback fires back and it isn't funny? Come on people. Punk held nothing back. If the people he spoke about want to give receipts then they're entitled to defend themselves. Punk went in HARD on Ryback and in the process of his story made himself look great and Ryback look like shit. Ryback is now saying that Punk's version isn't how it went down. I can't say I'm surprised in the slightest considering every story had Punk looking like the coolest, smartest guy in the room. Punk shot and he got shot back. That's the way it goes. I just look forward to Jericho's receipt if he gives one lol.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Lol most of the idiots cheering for *Roidbotch* aren't even his fans. They just hate CM Punk and think that *Roidbotch* owned him.
> 
> All *Roidbotch* did was admit that he is everything Punk said he is and on top of that is a sensitive crybaby. Punk spoke from the heart and *Roidbotch* comes with his petty reply. He sure owned Punk.


Fixed.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

CRyback again deletes his tweets but keeps the one with his dolls. At least stay true to your gimmick and delete them all you little pussy.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

People have blown this all out of proportion, lol. I'm a fan of both guys, but here's the facts as I see them:

Ryback was green as fuck for a long time and repeatedly sent back to developmental.

Ryback botched so often many guys were afraid to be in the same ring as him.

Ryback _missed_ a press-slam through a table.

Ryback injured Punk.

Ryback didn't apologize and he's now making jokes and denying everything and talking about slander.

I love Da Big Guy, but if anyone is an insecure piece of shit in this situation, it's Ryback.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Punk fires shots at Ryback and it's hilarious. Ryback fires back and it isn't funny? Come on people. Punk held nothing back. If the people he spoke about want to give receipts then they're entitled to defend themselves. Punk went in HARD on Ryback and in the process of his story made himself look great and Ryback look like shit. Ryback is now saying that Punk's version isn't how it went down. I can't say I'm surprised in the slightest considering every story had Punk looking like the coolest, smartest guy in the room. Punk shot and he got shot back. That's the way it goes. I just look forward to Jericho's receipt if he gives one lol.


Humor is subjective. :stupid:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheGmGoken said:


> Humor is subjective. :stupid:


Good to know.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

So people actually think this was a good comeback from Ryback?

LMFAO


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

You guys gotta admit its funny he even turned his pelvis lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> So people actually think this was a good comeback from Ryback?
> 
> LMFAO


It was, hilarious one, bet it made you cry.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Good Lord, the level of immaturity on this thread is both mind blowing and alarming.

People are getting mad WAAAAY too easily. I don't see what Ryback did wrong. Wasn't CM Punk the one to fire the first shots ?? I mean, were you seriously expecting that Ryback just sits there and do nothing about it ?

Grow up people !(or just buy a brain for some of you).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Absolutely nothing against Ryback but I dont get this. 

If that was a joke, I really dont find this funny. Being green and stiff as fuck does not sound funny to me. Its like "Yea I missed the table and dropped him on the floor and hurt the guy I was supposed to work with". 

If that was supposed to be an insult... I honestly dont find that a clever comeback or insult either. Its like he is admitting he sucked in the ring, was unsafe to work with and he was not capable of protecting his opponents. 

Ryback should have just stopped at "Yea I am a dumbfuck". There is nothing wrong with accepting your mistakes.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Ryback is the best in the world!

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

aww cryback playing with his toys. thats cute.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well Ryback was pretty green and unsafe to work with, but maybe Punk shouldn't have called him a Steroid guy.

Either way, I'll always be a CM Punk fan and not so much a Ryback guy. People hate each other. It happens.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> It was, hilarious one, bet it made you cry.


Keep making movies that are faker than wrestling and keep lying about teaching Anderson and Lyoto your super deadly kicks LMFAO :booklel


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Philippa Jacqueline Brooks = Ryback's bitch forever.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The Big Guy >>>>>>> CM Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> Philippa Jacqueline Brooks = Ryback's bitch forever.


Punk's not the one who admitted to being dumb as fuck.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Keep making movies that are faker than wrestling and keep lying about teaching Anderson and Lyoto your super deadly kicks LMFAO :booklel


Will do, keep crying like a sissy Cause ryback hurt punk And then didnt give Punks whining And bitching a serious reply, it must upset you greatly.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Well, the big guy finally won me over.

As far as the "dumb as fuck" thing goes, the guy is a WRESTLER, is it out of the question that he wasn't hired because his SAT scores were high?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> Well, the big guy finally won me over.
> 
> As far as the "dumb as fuck" thing goes, the guy is a WRESTLER, is it out of the question that he wasn't hired because his SAT scores were high?


He's also pretty timid according to al snow. He talked about having to scold him like a child for hiding snacks in his pocketts. He probably just told punk he was a dumb fuck so punk would stop yelling at him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't understand how anyone can like or respect Ryback, he comes across like a roided up bully. And he's a shit wrestler who needs a catchphrase to get over.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know why people keep saying Ryback never apologized about botching a move and injuring Punk.










As for apologizing specifically for breaking his ribs from a kick, I seriously doubt that actually happened.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Good one, stupid.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> I don't understand how anyone can like or respect Ryback, he comes across like a roided up bully. And he's a shit wrestler *who needs a catchphrase to get over*.


YES YES YES
HELL YEAH
DO YOU SMALL WHAT THE ROCK COOKIN'
WORD LIFE
WOOOOOO



^ Any of these seem familiar?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good on Ryback for the entertaining response. Hope it doesn't get him in trouble with the WWE.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Can't wait to see Ryback next week coming in MMA short, having a table match with Cesaro and missing on purpose the table several time :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

JJForReal said:


> YES YES YES
> HELL YEAH
> DO YOU SMALL WHAT THE ROCK COOKIN'
> WORD LIFE
> ...


Except the majority of those guys have charisma and talent, unlike Ryback.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

xerxesXXI said:


> Well, the big guy finally won me over.
> 
> As far as the "dumb as fuck" thing goes, the guy is a WRESTLER, is it out of the question that he wasn't hired because his SAT scores were high?


Punk didn't mean dumb as fuck in an intellectual or academic sense, dumb as fuck in a professional wrestling sense - just as being a smart footballer is not the same as being a smart author.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I think some people here are missing the point. Punk said Ryback was green before they feuded, and I'm sure Ryback and the company knew that. He apologized and called himself a dumb fuck, Punk called him steroid guy, which he's obviously responding to. Who knows, next week Punk could say that he thought it was funny and everyone who leapt to defend him would feel foolish. It was a bit of a rib on both sides and this still has to play out so take it for what it is and enjoy it.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Except the majority of those guys have charisma and talent, unlike Ryback.


Ryback has no charisma?
You're just trolling now.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can't wait to see Ryback next week coming in MMA short, having a table match with Cesaro and missing on purpose the table several time :mark: :mark: :mark:


Can't wait to see Cesaro stand up right after it and yell "I'M NO PUSSY !"

:banderas

:cesaro


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

JJForReal said:


> Ryback has no charisma?
> You're just trolling now.


Nope. I've seen no evidence from interviews, tweets or any of his appearances in the WWE to suggest otherwise. If this wasn't the case there wouldn't of been any need to go running back to the "Feed Me More" schtick.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

ViolentRiC said:


> Punk didn't mean dumb as fuck in an intellectual or academic sense, dumb as fuck in a professional wrestling sense - just as being a smart footballer is not the same as being a smart author.


Dude, you were making sense at the beginning but the second part of your example lost me. Maybe it's a cultural difference?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

intentionally injuring someone and making fun of that. Real hilarious, Roidback.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

If only you could make money off of starting threads with stoopid people replying...I'd be a thousandaire now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Watch Ryback take Romans place and face Lensar at WM31 and get the push of a lifetime.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

While I'll say that Ryback has been better recently, I still have always believed his matches right around 2012-2013 were terrible. He had some great in-ring technicians that couldn't get solid matches out of him.

And, if this is true, that Ryback was trying to hurt people or he's "dumb," I don't see why he deserves a main event push. He just hasn't shown that he can have a great match outside of a squash match.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

wwe is horrible at maximizing someone's strengths. Ryback should be squashing fuckers like goldberg did


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol look at Ryback twitter.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Watch Ryback take Romans place and face Lensar at WM31 and get the push of a lifetime.


If that ends up being the outcome of all this, then its a WIN!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ryback can make jokes about it all he wants but if you get a rep for hurting people , your career is over


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Good on Ryback for the entertaining response. Hope it doesn't get him in trouble with the WWE.


If anything, he's probably going to get an even bigger push now.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

And he already deleted them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> And he already deleted them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Vintage Ryback! :cole


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Will do, keep crying like a sissy Cause ryback hurt punk And then didnt give Punks whining And bitching a serious reply, it must upset you greatly.


Hey Sensei, when are you going to man up and accept Randy Couture and Nam Phan's challenges?


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

Im totally on CM Punk's side on this entite story, but this was pretty funny.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That's a dick move on his part, but the level of trolling is hilarious too, ha ha.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Nope. I've seen no evidence from interviews, tweets or any of his appearances in the WWE to suggest otherwise. If this wasn't the case there wouldn't of been any need to go running back to the "Feed Me More" schtick.


There's been plenty, Ryback is oozing charisma.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

JJForReal said:


> There's been plenty, Ryback is oozing charisma.


He might be oozing charisma but he is going to have to deal with with the hatred of all CM Punk fans around the world. His career will forever be tainted by his actions much like Goldberg had to live with ending Bret Hart's career.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

The Big Guy


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

Steroid Guy


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> He might be oozing charisma but he is going to have to deal with with the hatred of all CM Punk fans around the world. His career will forever be tainted by his actions much like Goldberg had to live with ending Bret Hart's career.


Except Ryback never ended anyone's career and never had one of the longest winning streaks in WCW history. Being accused of being unsafe or stiff is one thing, being accused of being a 'roid guy' and trying to injure someone on purpose? 

I probably would have done a lot worse than Ryback did honestly, didn't honestly seem like CM Punk really wanted an apology anyhow.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

It was also mentioned on the podcast that Kofi gave Punk a concussion. Where are all the claims of him being an unsafe worker? Nowhere, because Kofi isn't a big guy who has the potential to live Punk's dream and headline WrestleMania. The double standards are ridiculous.


----------



## theiwcispathetic (Nov 28, 2014)

"Last message on this. I will tell the truth about @CMPunk comments in due time. Not once did he ever confront me. Let's all move on. Thank u" https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/538410831051231232


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ziggler seems to have come out in support of Ryback.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Iormungand said:


> Except Ryback never ended anyone's career and never had one of the longest winning streaks in WCW history. Being accused of being unsafe or stiff is one thing, being accused of being a 'roid guy' and trying to injure someone on purpose?
> 
> I probably would have done a lot worse than Ryback did honestly, didn't honestly seem like CM Punk really wanted an apology anyhow.


I can't agree anymore with you than this. 

"He might be oozing charisma but he is going to have to deal with with the hatred of all CM Punk fans around the world. His career will forever be tainted by his actions much like Goldberg had to live with ending Bret Hart's career. "

You CM Punk marks are astoundingly ignorant to me. Did you even listen to what Punk said about him? And if it's not true? 

If someone is going to accuse me of intentionally injuring them and/or being stupid, and also accusing me of taking steroids without any proof what so ever, do you think I'm going to be happy about it? 

He's just standing up for himself. If that "forever taints his career" amongst certain fans, then so be it.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> intentionally injuring someone and making fun of that. Real hilarious, Roidback.


According to Punk. 

Accusing someone of taking steroids without any proof, that is also real hilariously ignorant.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

hhhfan474 said:


> Ziggler seems to have come out in support of Ryback.


Link?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Link?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

theiwcispathetic said:


> "Last message on this. I will tell the truth about @CMPunk comments in due time. Not once did he ever confront me. Let's all move on. Thank u" https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/538410831051231232


I'm waiting for this and for some reason, this made me more of a fan of Ryback! I agree, Ryback has the right to defend himself and hopefully, WWE pushes him to the main events.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Superkick said:


> Link?


He just posted a picture of himself on Twitter stating that he was repping Ryback and was wearing his t-shirt.


----------



## theiwcispathetic (Nov 28, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Link?


https://twitter.com/HEELZiggler/status/538383725210640385


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

Dolph is so based.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

:jordan4


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Pretty sure Ziggler is going kayfabe there


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kinda surprised that people are defending Ryback and his 'clever' response. I mean, if he did injured Punk or not, he should apologized or not said anything and moved on. Not post pictures of his fucking toys on twitter as some ironic message to Punk. Be the 'Big Guy' you claimed to be, Ryback.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Pretty sure Ziggler is going kayfabe there


Yeah, no. Ziggler is known to be quite the loud mouth on twitter. I can't blame him for defending his collegue and friend against Punk's coward attacks.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Douche Patrol said:


> Yeah, no. Ziggler is known to be quite the loud mouth on twitter. I can't blame him for defending his collegue and friend against Punk's coward attacks.


Maybe so. But kinda bad timing since Ryback was on team cena at SS. No one likes Cena (joking) and Ryback is getting a push recently (sadly). An over star trying to make Ryback more over lol.

I think it's kayfabe but it probably not.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

herbski said:


> According to Punk.
> 
> Accusing someone of taking steroids without any proof, that is also real hilariously ignorant.


Come on do you REALLY need proof? Look the Vascularity, the rapid hairloss (yeah I know Androgenic Alopecia happens to most men at some point but for him it was more than accelerated) 

Of course he has put a mammoth of effort in the GYM and probably works out harder than most men could even comprehend but ...he's not natural.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

CM Punk talks shit? Automatically accepted as fact.

Ryback counters? Automatically declared as bullshit.

:cole

_*#VintageIWC*_


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Kinda surprised that people are defending Ryback and his 'clever' response. I mean, if he did injured Punk or not, he should apologized or not said anything and moved on. Not post pictures of his fucking toys on twitter as some ironic message to Punk. Be the 'Big Guy' you claimed to be, Ryback.


I think it's more to do with hating CM Punk than it is finding Ryback's tweet funny, I mean if Twitter existed back in 2000 and Goldberg made the same tweet directed at Bret Hart do you think anybody would find it funny? I very much doubt it.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> CM Punk talks shit? Automatically accepted as fact.
> 
> Ryback counters? Automatically declared as bullshit.
> 
> ...


Problem is Ryback didn't counter on anything yet. He promised answers but so far all he did was claim Punk is lying. Also, he showed us picture of his dolls. So yes, bullshit.

And there are plenty of videos of Ryback botching and hurting Punk. Punk has the right to be pissed at Roidbotch.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Problem is Ryback didn't counter on anything yet. He promised answers but so far all he did was claim Punk is lying. Also, he showed us picture of his dolls. So yes, bullshit.
> 
> And there are plenty of videos of Ryback botching and hurting Punk. Punk has the right to be pissed at Roidbotch.


If you're pissed, you go deal with it like a man, not two years later in an ITW like a cunt.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Problem is Ryback didn't counter on anything yet. He promised answers but so far all he did was claim Punk is lying. Also, he showed us picture of his dolls. So yes, bullshit.
> 
> And there are plenty of videos of Ryback botching and hurting Punk. Punk has the right to be pissed at Roidbotch.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can't wait to see Ryback next week coming in MMA short, having a table match with Cesaro and missing on purpose the table several time :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Problem is Ryback didn't counter on anything yet. He promised answers but so far all he did was claim Punk is lying. Also, he showed us picture of his dolls. So yes, bullshit.
> 
> And there are plenty of videos of Ryback botching and hurting Punk. Punk has the right to be pissed at Roidbotch.


Missing the point, this is more to deal with CM Punk lying about confronting Ryback, Ryback calling himself a Dumbfuck, and trying to hurt him on purpose. 

Also sorry people aren't flawless machines and botch moves when they are put out of their depth. It's okay when Vader, Lesnar, and a plethora of other big names botch and injure their opponents, but Ryback is never allowed to botch at all.

Ever.

If he so much as sneezes the wrong way, people throw their shit around here, it's pretty fucking rediculous, I've seen Cena botch an Attitude Adjustment on Rey Mysterio Jr, Lesnar nearly killed Albert, Ryback fucked up a spot or two in matches he had no business being pushed to.

Keep the hate train going, keep nit picking, it makes you all look quite good. Long ago I acknowledged that Ryback botched, mostly because you couldn't go 5 minutes without someone posting 'Rybotch' and bringing up his storied misadventures. Ryback has every bit to be angry as CM Punk went out of his way to take a shot and slander outright but no one pays attention that.

CM Punks Word = Absolute Truth and Credibility
Ryback's Word = Too busy looking at the first image he posted to mock CM Punk.

Did you ever think that if Ryback just spilled a bunch of backstage bullshit that it might jeopardize Ryback's own career? No, he's just clearly talking out of his ass.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The punk detractors come off like 12 year olds :lol

I haven't been a punk fan for years but some of these posts are tragic.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> He might be oozing charisma but he is going to have to deal with with the hatred of all CM Punk fans around the world. His career will forever be tainted by his actions much like Goldberg had to live with ending Bret Hart's career.


Punk is my favorite but I don't hate Ryback at all. He's a different person now. He had a bad attitude back then and he was dangerous. He's not like that anymore. Even though I prefer Punk, I find humour in the tweet.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> The punk detractors come off like 12 year olds :lol
> 
> I haven't been a punk fan for years but some of these posts are tragic.


12 year olds that know nothing of life never-alone wrestling.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

How the fuck do people like Ryback? Like honestly, what redeeming qualities does he have? Roman Reigns is better in EVERY way possible, and gets 10X the amount of hate.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How can people bash Ryback for this :lmao sensitive bastards


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

:lmao @ all these people giving Ryback fellatio.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> How can people bash Ryback for this :lmao sensitive bastards


Even as a Punk fan I found it funny myself, thats why I never swoon over one wrestler, people tend to be blind to criticism of things they like. Like supporting football teams and stuff, same with wrestlers!

Hell Ryback is just taking it in his stride, thats how he rolls! Hope he seriously has improved in the ring though and is safer now! Remains to be seen I guess!


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> How the fuck do people like Ryback? Like honestly, what redeeming qualities does he have? Roman Reigns is better in EVERY way possible, and gets 10X the amount of hate.


 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Stuff goes wrong in the ring all the time. Sure, Ryback is not the best in the ring but he's far better than most muscly big guys. If somebody gets hurt, it's a shame. But I'm sure nothing is meant intentionally. And honestly, I remember way more CM Punk botches than Ryback botches.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If someone like CM Punk buried me in an interview so popular it crashed the site, I'd probably want to respond as well. He was made to look like an unsafe, unprofessional moron so he's naturally going to have something to say about that.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Except the majority of those guys have charisma and talent, unlike Ryback.


Like you know talent.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I still say that if Ryback isn't on steroids that he should sue Punk for slander. It would be a pretty easy case to win if he's not doing the drugs. 

I liked the comments but I am not a Punk mark, I like the "wrestlers" to look like someone I couldn't beat up in a bar, Punk never had the look, Ryback I'd sure leave alone.

Either they have to be built or they have to be underdogs like Bryan, Mysterio, the old 123 Kid, people who should never win a match but overcome and beat those big guys with surprise moves.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> How can people bash Ryback for this :lmao sensitive bastards


Nah brah, not sensitivity, just sensibility.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

SkipMDMan said:


> I still say that if Ryback isn't on steroids that he should sue Punk for slander. It would be a pretty easy case to win if he's not doing the drugs.
> 
> I liked the comments but I am not a Punk mark, I like the "wrestlers" to look like someone I couldn't beat up in a bar, Punk never had the look, Ryback I'd sure leave alone.
> 
> Either they have to be built or they have to be underdogs like Bryan, Mysterio, the old 123 Kid, people who should never win a match but overcome and beat those big guys with surprise moves.


Would have to prove damages, and unless WWE fires him over Punk's comments -- which won't happen -- he can't do that.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> I don't understand how anyone can like or respect Ryback, he comes across like a roided up bully. And he's a shit wrestler who needs a catchphrase to get over.


Punk got over by shooting, not any buta


butta


butta


buter


better


*Slowly walks away doing a moon walk*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So now you fucks hate ryback? After a week? Nah you guys aren't sheep at all


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> So now you fucks hate ryback? After a week? Nah you guys aren't sheep at all


Too late, they've already started liking him again.

Probably.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> How the fuck do people like Ryback? Like honestly, what redeeming qualities does he have? Roman Reigns is better in EVERY way possible, and gets 10X the amount of hate.


I'll be honest, Ryback hasn't won me over at all if anything this kinda hurt him in my eyes. 

btw, where's your avy from anyways? It looks familiar.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I dunno if anybody mentioned this already but Punk says in the interview that Kofi gave him a concussion and Cena tore his knee up and both times he said it was their fault however he gives neither a hard time because in his own words he likes them. 

Now these are seasoned pros who had been working with WWE on TV A LOT longer than Ryback had. Punk goes out of his way to say he has a dislike for Ryback and even refers to him as ''Steroid Guy'' needlessly. 

He then mentions a couple of spots such as the table one were we have seen countless times over the years sometimes shit like that happens. :shrug He then claims Ryback deliberately kicked him in the ribs but gives no reason as to why he would do that. 

If Cena or Kofi are capable of injuring Punk in the ring accidently then why isn't Ryback? Who admittedly he was told ''Wasn't ready yet'' 

Why make him out to be a reckless and harmful individual when all it appears he has done is a miss a spot or mess up a move much like more seasoned pros have also done with him. 

They don't get any shit over it though because they are his friends but the guy who is relatively new and obviously making more mistakes gets a ton of shit over it and labelled a fucking idiot.

Sorry but that just screams of Punk being a dick to a guy he has leverage over just for the sake of it. Ryback would have had no intention of hurting him (unless he's a psychopath)

This is just my opinion but it looks like to me Punk didn't want to work with Ryback from the beginning anyway (Not hard to figure out why) and the fact that he blew a few spots or a kick went awry just gave him all the excuses he needed to justify his already prejudiced opinions on him. (Big Muscle Guy with no talent)

Now i could be wrong and Ryback could be the biggest dick in the world and completely unsafe to work with but if he was they wouldn't be elevating him again would they? 

This just looks like it's a case of Punk shitting on a big muscle guy he had no time for because he accidentally hurt him. How many stories are out there of Big Show or even Cena being brick handed and uncoordinated in their early days :shrug It's part of the learning curve.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Some of you CM Punk marks are so defensive it's crazy, and downright embarrassing.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> How the fuck do people like Ryback? Like honestly, what redeeming qualities does he have? Roman Reigns is better in EVERY way possible, and gets 10X the amount of hate.


Ha, delusional much. Ryback is 10x better than Reigns, in every department except looks. He really is one ugly dude.

And I don't even like Ryback. He was over pushed in the first place, is dangerous, and untalented for being in the WWE for 8 years. But the guy has far more charisma than Reigns. And a better wrestler, since Reigns is not even allowed to do even slightly risky moves.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

ryback is a bitch he doesnt deserve to get pushed. yet people hate on romaan reigns, who is 10x nicer in real life and more talented. the reason cm punk left is because of injuries and he cant compensate by taking steroids and pain killers like ryback does 24/7.. this rude bitch does not deserve a push hes been given many chances and faild every time


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> I dunno if anybody mentioned this already but Punk says in the interview that Kofi gave him a concussion and Cena tore his knee up and both times he said it was their fault however he gives neither a hard time because in his own words he likes them.
> 
> Now these are seasoned pros who had been working with WWE on TV A LOT longer than Ryback had. Punk goes out of his way to say he has a dislike for Ryback and even refers to him as ''Steroid Guy'' needlessly.
> 
> ...


This guy knows his shit :clap


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> I dunno if anybody mentioned this already but Punk says in the interview that Kofi gave him a concussion and Cena tore his knee up and both times he said it was their fault however he gives neither a hard time because in his own words he likes them.
> 
> Now these are seasoned pros who had been working with WWE on TV A LOT longer than Ryback had. Punk goes out of his way to say he has a dislike for Ryback and even refers to him as ''Steroid Guy'' needlessly.
> 
> ...



I think you need to listen to the podcast again, the reason Punk called Ryback out for those injuries and not Cena/Kofi is probably because Kofi were most likely really humble and apologetic about it and they are not used to being stiff or called stiff by many workers, whereas Ryback is a guy who (if dirt sheets are to be believed) already had a ton of heat on him for a botched powerbomb on Daniel Bryan and many other botched spots that even (if dirt sheets are to be believed) caused Tensai to intentionally sandbag him to teach him a lesson. 

Ryback when confronted about these accidents was said to respond like it was no big deal, and this is what most likely royally pissed Punk off, the fact that this guy did not think it was a big deal that he was hurting other people, if he was extremely humble about the fact that he was stiffing everybody then I guarantee Punk would have said nothing negative about him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'll be honest, Ryback hasn't won me over at all if anything this kinda hurt him in my eyes.
> 
> btw, where's your avy from anyways? It looks familiar.


Attack on Titan.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Sooo RoidBotch responds to the claims of being a horrible worker, by telling everyone he's a horrible worker? And this is funny how? Unless you are laughing at him for being a complete meathead I don't get the comedy.And really if Punk didn't respect him out of all the guys he's worked with then that says something about RoidBotch. If someone as good as Punk says I'm shit then maybe I should re-evaluate myself instead of playing with toys.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah the trolls found another hero to cheer. Yay let's cheer for Ryback. What a good intelligent guy who can't do the his fucking job and he blames his co-workers fragile....

Yeah not a dumb fuck at all..


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> I dunno if anybody mentioned this already but Punk says in the interview that Kofi gave him a concussion and Cena tore his knee up and both times he said it was their fault however he gives neither a hard time because in his own words he likes them.
> 
> Now these are seasoned pros who had been working with WWE on TV A LOT longer than Ryback had. Punk goes out of his way to say he has a dislike for Ryback and even refers to him as ''Steroid Guy'' needlessly.
> 
> ...


Accidents happen. You can be safe, but some shit will always happen. Ryback was unsafe, meaning shit happened more than once.

"Oh, but Ryback was a rookie" BUllshit. He debuted in 2004. If he was still green in 2012, 8 YEARS LATER, it's because he is THAT BAD, and when you're that bad you are shit and deserve to get shit on. Reigns is a rookie and he doesn't botch that much. Same to Lesnar when he was a rookie. I find Ryback somewhat enjoyable in the mic, but he is shit in tems of being a good wrestler and a good worker. (Although I don0t think he actually broke Punks ribs.)

Punk didn't shit on Cena and Kofi because it happened once, and maybe it wasn't as bad as Ryback. And something tells me nor Cena nor Kofi were dicks about it

edit: I wonder what would happen if Roidbotch had a match with Lesnar...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I would be completely okay if Ryback just went away. For good.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Ziggler backing The Big Guy


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> I think you need to listen to the podcast again, the reason Punk called Ryback out for those injuries and not Cena/Kofi is probably because Kofi were most likely really humble and apologetic about it and they are not used to being stiff or called stiff by many workers, whereas Ryback is a guy who (if dirt sheets are to be believed) already had a ton of heat on him for a botched powerbomb on Daniel Bryan and many other botched spots that even (if dirt sheets are to be believed) caused Tensai to intentionally sandbag him to teach him a lesson.
> 
> Ryback when confronted about these accidents was said to respond like it was no big deal, and this is what most likely royally pissed Punk off, the fact that this guy did not think it was a big deal that he was hurting other people, if he was extremely humble about the fact that he was stiffing everybody then I guarantee Punk would have said nothing negative about him.


:clap Was coming in to respond to him but you hit most of the bases I would. Bravo! If dirtsheets are to be believed, and many have been quoted saying this, Ryback is not a safe worker. He's much better now but when Punk was still around he was still unsafe.

On top of that, Ryback has been extremely rude and obnoxious in interviews promoting the company, and rubbed a lot of people the wrong way. Yes, so is Punk, but Punk had other qualities that Ryback didn't have, like caring for the boys, taking care of his opponents, and being a leader backstage. Punk was respected because he busted his ass, Ryback didn't have that reputation and yet was still rude and obnoxious in some of his interviews. This is why it would be no surprise to hear that Ryback was aloof about injuring people and didn't care enough to apologise. He obviously has no respect.

The combination of these things is probably why Punk didn't like Ryback and was so hard on him.



FreakyZo said:


> Sooo RoidBotch responds to the claims of being a horrible worker, by telling everyone he's a horrible worker? And this is funny how? Unless you are laughing at him for being a complete meathead I don't get the comedy.And really if Punk didn't respect him out of all the guys he's worked with then that says something about RoidBotch. If someone as good as Punk says I'm shit then maybe I should re-evaluate myself instead of playing with toys.


I know, and yet he's still miles ahead of Reigns in-ring, with charisma, and on the mic. I would be fine with Reigns if he could at least get to Ryback's current talent level, because Reigns is much more likable than "the big guy" .


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Uh oh, now the IWC smarks have a dilemma. Mr. Survivor Series and beloved wrestler Ziggler supports Ryback. Will they flip flop for a third time?

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sorry, but Ryback came across to me as incredibly immature and childish in his response to Punk; if everything the dirtsheets and Punk say are true then the guy sounds like an absolute ass. And this nonsensical and ridiculous response on his part only makes me dislike him more.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Fucking lold at Rybacks answer. Getting some popcorn for the Interactions between those two.



THANOS said:


> :clap Was coming in to respond to him but you hit most of the bases I would. Bravo! If dirtsheets are to be believed, and many of been quoted saying this, Ryback is not a safe worker. He's much better now but when Punk was still around he was still unsafe.
> 
> On top of that, Ryback has been extremely rude and obnoxious interviews promoting the company, and a rubbed a lot of people the wrong way. Yes, so is Punk, but Punk had other qualities that Ryback didn't have, like caring for the boys, taking care of his opponents, and being a leader backstage. Punk was respected because he busted his ass, Ryback didn't have that reputation and yet was still rude and obnoxious in some of his interviews. This is why it would be no surprise to hear that Ryback was aloof about injuring people and didn't care enough to apologise. He obviously has no respect.
> 
> ...


I usually agree with you but that is flat-out wrong, Reigns oozes charisma and carries himself like a star, just watch any of his vids outside WWE. Ryback isn't even close to Reigns in that department and doesn't turn nearly as many heads IRL or when walking down the ring, it's why he also got so many cheers before getting injured. Mic skills =/ Charisma, you can be charismatic as fuck without beeing a great talker. At least Reigns is actually taking classes because he wants to improve getting better every day.

Ryback had 10+ Years of training before even getting called up to the WWE and he really isn't better than Reigns at all - who never injured anybody and as far as I can tell never botched a move either. As far as raw talent is concerned they're miles apart and there's no denying that even if you like him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> Uh oh, now the IWC smarks have a dilemma. Mr. Survivor Series and beloved wrestler Ziggler supports Ryback. Will they flip flop for a third time?
> 
> The suspense is killing me.


If Ziggler's "backing" Ryback because he's his friend, that's fine, if he's supporting his decisions to carelessly injure people in the ring and be aloof about it afterwards, than he's an idiot and has deserved his midcard status all these years. Hopefully, it's the former.



HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm sorry, but Ryback came across to me as incredibly immature and childish in his response to Punk; if everything the dirtsheets and Punk say are true then the guy sounds like an absolute ass. And this nonsensical and ridiculous response on his part only makes me dislike him more.


/thread.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dolph's just wearing his shirt, maybe supporting him as a friend. No need to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Dolph's just wearing his shirt, maybe supporting him as a friend. No need to jump to conclusions.


Exactly. Also, Dolph will probably be working with Roidbotch in the future. So he better be nice to the Big Gay or he will get dropped on his head by accident.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Ryback has been "watching tape" for practically a decade, he ain't gettin any better. It's absolutely hilarious that a guy who comes back after a month is supposedly "massively improved" because he didn't kill someone after a measely 4 weeks. His selling sucks ass, and he has no cardio and will never have any cardio because of the amount of muscle mass he has.

And he almost killed Ricky Steamboat too. But his muscles kept him employed.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

What blows my mind is people are completely going mentally backwards and are now acting like 2012 Ryback is anything like current Ryback. Also I'm pretty sure Ryback apologized for the table spot on twitter, but anyhow. I'm really interested on hearing Ryback's side of the story, we really never hear much of Ryback's side on a lot of the dirt sheets that have been levelled against him and the only real piece of evidence of Ryback's attitude is CM Punks word.

CM Punks _biased_ word. 

Ryback claims CM Punk never confronted him, but we can't believe him, plus would anyone be satisfied if he unloaded a huge story on twitter? Pretty sure if he did, people would still go back to pointing at dirt sheets.

It's 2012 all over again, and he could be kissing babies, perform 0 botches, work twice a week ever week plus pay per views and cut 5 star promos, but his past with CM Punk will cause a bunch of angsty e-thugs to condemn the guy for being a flawed human that dared to offend CM Punk.

Really, I liked CM Punk, I don't like the possibility that he could have bullshitted some of this just to play to the smarks and sabotage the WWEs booking with negative crowd reactions, but really I feel he is not incapable of doing such, especially in light of his soured relationship with the WWE.

Also Ryback only botched like he did after coming after his injury, I can't recall hearing Ryback injuring anyone when he was working consistently in NXT, and even post injury now he hasn't injured anyone or botched at all, so what the fuck are we all crying about?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

They were waiting for something to happen, to revive their cult for Punk, now we have the Big Guy replying to Punk and Ziggler backing up Punk, we know what happens next, marks are going to deny anything that shows that indeed Ziggler is with Ryback and not Punk. Punk marks arent mature enough to handle now that they think they're victorious, they just cant handle a ziggler vs punk discussion


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

kimino said:


> They were waiting for something to happen, to revive their cult for Punk, now we have the Big Guy replying to Punk and Ziggler backing up Punk, we know what happens next, marks are going to deny anything that shows that indeed Ziggler is with Ryback and not Punk. Punk marks arent mature enough to handle now that they think they're victorious, they just cant handle a ziggler vs punk discussion


When did this thread become about Ziggler and Punk? it's about Ryback not Ziggler.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Loudness said:


> Fucking lold at Rybacks answer. Getting some popcorn for the Interactions between those two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree on that then. I like Reigns in outside interviews as he's very eloquent and well-spoken, but his promos are just trash and much worse than Ryback's imo. Even the most recent one at Survivor Series, after said acting classes, wasn't much better.

In ring, botches aside, Reigns gets gased quicker than Ryback and has a much more lackluster moveset. They both suck equally at storytelling and psychology. Ryback is better at creating a good flow and pace as well.

Charisma-wise you have a good point, but Ryback was very over at one point as well, I would argue that he was more over at his peak than Reigns has ever been. Btw I know charisma isn't attached to mic work, if I didn't than I couldn't convince anyone than Bryan has the most charisma on the roster lol, which he does.

Presence is a whole different thing all together and is completely subjective and hard to measure. Some people may be in awe of Reigns when he comes out but others are sitting on their hands. Ryback is the same way. I can agree with you that Reigns may have more of an aura than Ryback but it really is something that's difficult to measure.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm sorry, but Ryback came across to me as incredibly immature and childish in his response to Punk; if everything the dirtsheets and Punk say are true then the guy sounds like an absolute ass. And this nonsensical and ridiculous response on his part only makes me dislike him more.


What is he supposed to do? He is employed with the company while Punk no longer is. Also humor is better than fanning the flames that CM Punk started


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Exactly. Also, Dolph will probably be working with Roidbotch in the future. So he better be nice to the Big Gay or he will get dropped on his head by accident.


You are STILL salty, how does it feel to be salty 24/7?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> You are STILL salty, how does it feel to be salty 24/7?


And you are still here to ask me how I feel. I didn't know you cared so much. Maybe you should ask your girlfriend that question. That is if you had one...


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> So now you fucks hate ryback?Nah you guys aren't sheep at all


These **** change their opinions of wrestlers every week, and they're too stupid too realise that the stuff that CM Punk said, even if true, happened eons ago


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> And you are still here to ask me how I feel. I didn't know you cared so much. Maybe you should ask your girlfriend that question. That is if you had one...


Salty salty tears, FEED ME YOUR TEARS.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

King Of Zydeco said:


> It was also mentioned on the podcast that Kofi gave Punk a concussion. Where are all the claims of him being an unsafe worker? Nowhere, because Kofi isn't a big guy who has the potential to live Punk's dream and headline WrestleMania. The double standards are ridiculous.


This


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

Rasslor said:


> https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/538068948278083584


That's a lotta RyBacks. What's the plural of RyBack? RyBacks? A flock of Rybacks? A gaggle of RyBack? I dunno :-(


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

King Of Zydeco said:


> It was also mentioned on the podcast that Kofi gave Punk a concussion. Where are all the claims of him being an unsafe worker? Nowhere, because Kofi isn't a big guy who has the potential to live Punk's dream and headline WrestleMania. The double standards are ridiculous.


Or he said he was good friends with Kofi and he knew it was an accident because it happened ONE time and he said he bumped wrong too which didn't help. Of course changing the narrative to fit your own agenda is all the rage these days.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

:maury

That tweet >>> Cm Punk's entire career


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Or he said he was good friends with Kofi and he knew it was an accident because it happened ONE time and he said he bumped wrong too which didn't help. Of course changing the narrative to fit your own agenda is all the rage these days.


Kofi has had back stage heat with being unsafe before tbh. He kicked Orton's head off one time, didn't he?


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

This is one of the spots Punk talked about where Ryback does a Gorilla Press Slam from, realistically, 10+ feet and Punk misses almost the entire table talking the spot on hard, unforgiving floor. 6:35 into the video


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Lmfao! Ryback is great!


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

I like Ryback even more after hearing Punk whining. Punk is a school girl trapped in a mans body. Fucking whiny pussy.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Now I just want to see ryback playing will all his rybacks beating up on punk, oh that would be gold.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> What is he supposed to do? He is employed with the company while Punk no longer is. Also humor is better than fanning the flames that CM Punk started


Exactly


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cliffy said:


> The punk detractors come off like 12 year olds :lol
> 
> I haven't been a punk fan for years but some of these posts are tragic.


Truth


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Da Big Buy goating and all this salt in this thread is amusing as hell.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

can somebody clarify thus:


Ryback called CMPunk "Fragile and Insecure"

...is that it?? Or is there more to it.. can somebody clarify this?


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Kofi has had back stage heat with being unsafe before tbh. He kicked Orton's head off one time, didn't he?


He knocked the fuck out of Miz in 2012 too. Can't remember whos fault it was though.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

so let me get this straight:

Ryback called CMPunk "Fragile and insecure"...

is that it?

or was there more to it?


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

:ti Wow. Most of the Cm punks marks are a bunch of sensitive and unreasonable pricks I have ever seen. So let me get this straight its okay for Cm punk to downright insult and whine about Ryback but when he responds its like he insulted Nelson Mandela or some shit. 


If I was Ryback I would of said a lot worse if he has to lose Punk Marks so be it I love his no give a fuck attitude Cm punk is like a little girl sometimes.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

That's funny not going to lie.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

RyBack made a funny, RyBack it didnt really own Cmpunk, but it was mildy funny. 

i see no real heat here.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

heizenberg the G said:


> :ti Wow. Most of the Cm punks marks are a bunch of sensitive and unreasonable pricks I have ever seen. So let me get this straight its okay for Cm punk to downright insult and whine about Ryback but when he responds its like he insulted Nelson Mandela or some shit.
> 
> 
> If I was Ryback I would of said a lot worse if he has to lose Punk Marks so be it I love his no give a fuck attitude Cm punk is like a little girl sometimes.


Lol. People love to invent butthurt Punk marks, don't they? Does it make them feel superior or something? Like big tough haters?

And for the record, Punk is the one with the injuries here, not Ryback, and in any argument, the injured party always has more latitude to be throwing around insults. Punk was out of line with this comments, but he had somewhat of a justification. Ryback had no justification. He's just a bully (or a boolley, as the big guy himself might say.)

But like I said earlier in the thread, I love them both, lol.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

He's hilarious, WWE really needs to let this part of his personality shine through. It would be the first time in years that a superstar actually has an individual personality instead of the cookie cutter ones that everybody else has.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Dolph's just wearing his shirt, maybe supporting him as a friend. No need to jump to conclusions.


I completely agree. I equate it to when John Morrison wore the Mustache shirt in support of Eli Cottonwood.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Ryback responds to Punk*






:dance:dance

summary: "don't be bitter, I was hurt too"


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

CM Punk seems like a complete two faced hypocrite in real life.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Good to see Ryback isn't taking his slander and bullshit. Bryan carried Ryback easily in 3 matches. Punk just couldn't do it. Tough shit, dummy.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

RYBACK RULEZ! long live


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

You see this is a much more rational and classier response I wanted to hear from Ryback last week, none of these silly tweets with action figures. 

Of course this could all be prepped response from the WWE's pr team.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> Good to see Ryback isn't taking his slander and bullshit. *Bryan carried Ryback easily in 3 matches.* Punk just couldn't do it. Tough shit, dummy.


Shitty matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

:clap Ryback for that tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

"I put him over" :lmao

Sorry, I couldn't hear Steroid Guy's response over the sound of "I'M DUMB AS FUCK" in my head.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

lol Ryback called punk a liar


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

What a response!!! I am sure that WWE has nothing to do with this comments.. :ti :ti 

In three weeks Punk will be irrelevant and Ryback will be relevant :ti :ti

If he did broke his ribs why Punk didn't beat him up :ti :ti


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "I put him over" :lmao
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't hear Steroid Guy's response over the sound of u"I'M DUMB AS FUCK" in my head.


Hell in a Cell 2012...one of the few ppvs that drew during Punk's reign of terror and Ryback being undefeated was why.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

sounds like ryback is crying lol 

:jose 

CRYBACK


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback should be clad that he even walked and wrestled in the same ring Punk did, the guy is a shitty wrestler. All this years in the development territories yet still green as shit, how is that even possible.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "I put him over" :lmao
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't hear Steroid Guy's response over the sound of "I'M DUMB AS FUCK" in my head.


Funny how you've been on a wrestling forum for a decade and still don't know what "putting over" means.

Ryback isn't the one who's "dumb as fuck" apparently.




Armani said:


> Shitty matches.


Bryan's matches with Ryback were easily Ryback's best matches in his WWE career. Must be blind not to see that.

Shitty matches? Not even close.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I'm glad Ryback is taking a stand and defending himself. More props to him


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Armani said:


> Shitty matches.


One was a Ryback spotlight match and the other 2 shitted on Punk vs the Shield at TLC 2013.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

When is punk next podcast ?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> sounds like ryback is crying lol
> 
> :jose
> 
> CRYBACK


Crying?
" Wrestlemania is the draw, not the Rock!" Another CM Punk excuse for not drawing and getting the job done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I don't know if I should be surprised or not that people would defend WWE when they completely fucked up a situation to the point in which a guy could have died.

:ti

Holy fuck.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> Crying?
> " Wrestlemania is the draw, not the Rock!" Another CM Punk excuse for not drawing and getting the job done.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> Good to see Ryback isn't taking his slander and bullshit. Bryan carried Ryback easily in 3 matches. Punk just couldn't do it. Tough shit, dummy.


If he was decent he wouldn't need to be carried


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> Hell in a Cell 2012...one of the few ppvs that drew during Punk's reign of terror and Ryback being undefeated was why.


This is true. I thought he'd stay undefeated, that's why I tuned in.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Sorry, but Punk is a little bitch. He's got an attitude problem.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


>


 Slater could headline WM and it would still sell out...WM is bigger than any star


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback should respond to Phil with a boot to the teeth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ooh, makes me even happier now that Punk said what he said.

:clap


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


>


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

And the cringeworthy Punk related posts continue on this forum. Sure, there are quite a few blind marks but the obsessed haters are even more pathetic.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

i am also a pretend ryback fan because im 12 and have a personal hatred of punk for some reason.

ryback rulez! :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



TheBOAT said:


>


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Cryback has this old school mentality that if you have a problem you straighten it out in a fistfight?

Well, tougher guys have been put on their knees by small guys before. Jericho and Goldberg story comes to mind. I'd like to see Cryback try to take someone down for real. 

Punk has a right to complain to management about another wrestler being dangerous to work with. Randy Orton has done it before. Nobody is calling him a coward? And I don't believe for one second that Punk never told Cryback these things to his face. He's just acting tough but he's really insecure and it shows.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> One was a Ryback spotlight match and the other 2 shitted on Punk vs the Shield at TLC 2013.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Yes Era said:


> Bryan carried Ryback easily in 3 matches. Punk just couldn't do it.









> - Triple H blew a gasket on Ryback for his botched spot at the end of the match with Daniel Bryan where he was supposed to protect Bryan and catch him then put him through a table. It was seen as careless and reckless that Ryback just let Bryan bump to the outside and didnt know hot to improvise after completely botching it. According to a source backstage, Hunter got in Rybacks face and was screaming carelessness at him. Bryan is expected to get x-rays on his collar bone on Tuesday but isnt believed to be hurt as he worked the dark match main event following the taping. However, its worth noting this continues to hurt the stock of Ryback. Not only was Hunter upset with the spot but CM Punk and John Cena were vocal about it as well. Cena is someone that rarely calls out others, so when he does, people listen.


Yea... "easily" lol. And these matches wasn't good.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Didn't ryback dumbass injury Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Tangerine said:


> Cryback


Lieback


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Punk's got no fans


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Very class words on Ryback.

It's funny that CM Punk bitching made this forum eat his shit and once Ryback responds in a respectful and classy way, people calling him Crybaby and giving him disrespectful words. 

:clap to Ryback


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Wealdstone Raider said:


> Punk's got no fans


Only marks.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Ryback rules!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't know if I should be surprised or not that people would defend WWE when they completely fucked up a situation to the point in which a guy could have died.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Holy fuck.


the "I'M A DUMB FUCK" comment is still fucking hilarious :lmao but we can only go by words of both sides. Punk's words should def have some genuine behind it seeing as he won dispute against the WWE, and they even tried to get him not to say anything negative against them after he won. 

Anyways, I still doubt Ryback would intentionally HURT someone because like he said, he wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Wealdstone Raider said:


> Punk's got no fans


U Want some ?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I've seen ryback fuck up way to much and I am actually kind of surprised he's back where he is, I guess we shall see.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



K4L318 said:


> :dance:dance
> 
> summary: "don't be bitter, I was hurt too"


You know what this just made me have alot more respect for the Big guy!!! I still love Punk. But Ryback had a great response be it he prepped with WWE'S Pr people or not. Still i say kudos to him! :nice:ayoade


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Wealdstone Raider said:


> Punk's got no fans


wot mate? if yer want some ill give to yer


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback completely on the point. Ryback is who every single real fan should be supporting, not CM quit-and complain about money-and talk trash behind people's back - Punk.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Wow the butthurt flows strong here over a pretty neutral and polite rebuttal to accusations of that nature.

Ryback Rules!!


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

There's some truth from both parties; Ryback has been criticised for being a poor/stiff worker, whereas WWE would never let Ryback in the same building as Cena if they thought he was going to injure him. 

Classy response from Ryback though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Classing up his response only because WWE is trying to maintain damage control, this clueless idiot is still a clueless idiot and a dangerous worker; a complete classless dumbfuck. I have no respect for a man like Ryback, the guy's a tool.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Punk should have just held his tongue on Ryback. You can never win against Ryback, because Ryback owns the internet. He is a hilarious personality and actually a really great talker. He composes himself better than most big men I've ever seen.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Classing up his response only because WWE is trying to maintain damage control, this clueless idiot is still a clueless idiot and a dangerous worker; a complete classless dumbfuck. I have no respect for a man like Ryback, the guy's a tool.


Interesting, but I'm not sure. It's difficult to tell when someone is being genuine whilst under contract.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Punk started this shit when he stiffed Ryback because Ryback raked his eyes after he just had eye surgery. Except Punk never told anyone.

Punk should have apologized to Ryback for that.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Either CM Punk exaggerated the incident with Ryback too much that it wasn't true or just completely lied.

Either Ryback doesn't remember kicking Punk by accident, is lying, or is telling the truth that it didn't happen.

Believe whichever statements you wish folks.


----------



## calisto (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I believe Punk. Ryberg has proven time after time that he's stiff in the ring.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



SnoopSystem said:


> Either CM Punk exaggerated the incident with Ryback too much that it wasn't true or just completely lied.
> 
> Either Ryback doesn't remember kicking Punk by accident, is lying, or is telling the truth that it didn't happen.
> 
> Believe whichever statements you wish folks.


I'm sure both could have made a mistake and roughened each other up, and hey - this is pro wrestling, not ballet. But Punk's claims that Ryback is some kind of serial killer who intentionally took 20 years off his career is rather pathetic.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> the "I'M A DUMB FUCK" comment is still fucking hilarious :lmao but we can only go by words of both sides. Punk's words should def have some genuine behind it seeing as he won dispute against the WWE, and they even tried to get him not to say anything negative against them after he won.
> 
> Anyways, I still doubt Ryback would intentionally HURT someone because like he said, he wouldn't be here right now.


Intentionally? No, unless he's a fucking piece of shit. Ryback doesn't sound like that type of guy TBH. Now, unintentionally is a different kind of story and he could still be employed with the company if he hurt someone like that. He did got "de-pushed" after the whole CM Punk feud so maybe theres some truth behind Punk's claims or maybe they just suspended his push because they didn't like the guy at the time.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Botchy SinCara said:


> If he was decent he wouldn't need to be carried


What? Punk admitted he was green and still willingly worked with him. When it was all said and done, Bryan carried "Steroid Guy" and Punk didnt. Guess he isn't the Best In The World, huh?


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

What a surprise, cm punk was bitching about ryback behind his back probably out of jealousy the whole time ryback was putting him over. Then when he leaves the company he runs his mouth so he doesnt have to address any concerns face to face like a man. All cm punk has done for himself is to attempt to garner sympathy about his decision when really the truth is he is just a big quitter. Dont try and sugar coat your decisions in life because everyone has struggled with injuries in the wwe, it isnt a comic book.People dont need to hear your sob stories to justify why you couldnt handle the wwe lifestyle anymore that is intense, we respect your decision cm punk to quit.

ryback responded he didnt react to these sour grapes and it is now my goal with wwe to watch ryback become celebrated and cm punk to be forgotten in the history of anything to do with the wwe.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

The herd of dumb fucks of Rybotch trolls have arrived.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I'm not going to take sides. One guy said this, the other said that, and that's all we have to go on. The part I get hung up on is that Punk thinks it was done on purpose. Obviously it could be true, but I have a hard time believing that to be the case. Why would Ryback do that? As he himself said, if that's the type of guy he is, WWE wouldn't have him in the ring with their prime talent, or even with the company anymore.

Yes, we know Ryback isn't exactly great in the ring, especially during the period of time this supposedly occurred in, but that doesn't make him some piece of shit who's out looking to hurt guys.

Who's right, who's wrong, I don't know; impossible for anyone to know. All I know is that CM Punk opened this can of worms, and Ryback is well within his right to defend himself. Ryback would have no reason to post that (hilarious, sorry) pic he posted on twitter, nor would he have to address it in this interview if Punk didn't say what he said.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Bossdude said:


> Punk started this shit when he stiffed Ryback because Ryback raked his eyes after he just had eye surgery. *Except Punk never told anyone.*
> 
> Punk should have apologized to Ryback for that.


RYBACK IS THE EVIL BELLA :agree:


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Tangerine said:


> Cryback has this old school mentality that if you have a problem you straighten it out in a fistfight?
> 
> Well, tougher guys have been put on their knees by small guys before. Jericho and Goldberg story comes to mind. I'd like to see Cryback try to take someone down for real.
> 
> Punk has a right to complain to management about another wrestler being dangerous to work with. Randy Orton has done it before. Nobody is calling him a coward? And I don't believe for one second that Punk never told Cryback these things to his face. He's just acting tough but he's really insecure and it shows.


Cryback? CM Punk is the one that started all the public complaining about being so hurt.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



rey09176 said:


> Cryback? CM Punk is the one that started all the public complaining about being so hurt.


That awkward moment when cm punk marks are that delusional that they could envision daniel bryan beating up hhh in real life and cm punk intimidating ryback. The comment that irks me about punk is calling hkm roided up... you have got to be kidding. That is a bitch move and shows what a bitter little boy he has become.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Good response, on Ryback's side here personally...


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Punk is the new Bret Hart. I think leaving the WWE was good for him. Ryback seems like a much happier guy.

I think it's a little big guy and little guy syndrome playing out before us. Not that I mind the little guy with a chip on his shoulder. Makes for good entertainment.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Judging by his real life Interviews Ryback is a pretty standup guy.

Punk has shown some inconsistencies with his shoot and Ryback was right that if his reports regarding his injuries were as severe as he said that he wouldn't have proceeded working with other stars so I'll take his words over Punk in that matter. It's funny how people who like smaller Wrestlers whine about "THE LOOK" and automatically have prejudice against somebody like Ryback just because of his look, it's why I want WWE to get some more bigger talented Wrestlers just to laugh at those hypocrites. He's a pretty calm and reserved in all his outside Interviews, so now they bitch he didn't live up to the dumb meatheat stereotype and is showing class unlike Punk? 

Then again it proves the Theory of Little Man Complex vs Big Man that has nothing to prove. Punk beeing the little angry guy and Ryback beeing the big, chill guy.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Tangerine said:


> Cryback


:wee-bey
Ryback denied that he'd intentionally hurt Punk, then went on to say he respected his opinion, he understands how Punk feels and even said he hoped Punk would return. Ryback said this stuff about a guy who publicly trashed him and made a load of dumbfuck hyper-marks turn on him. 
Yeah, he's a real whiny bitch alright.:tenay


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

In 5 years time cm punk will be the zack ryder of 2012 but without a job


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

ryback can say whatever he wants about punk, punk did more in the wwe then ryback ever will, dude has been there since tuf enough and still can't amount to whatever the fuck the office sees in him, it's sad really.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> ryback can say whatever he wants about punk, punk did more in the wwe then ryback ever will, dude has been there since tuf enough and still can't amount to whatever the fuck the office sees in him, it's sad really.


Nice troll. In 5 years time cm punk will be forgotten in wwe, the only thing he has done in his life. He will get the benoit treatment for being such a sook and will never be acknowledged for anything he has done. So anything ryback achieves as his popularity is undeniably increasing is more than punk, sorry kid. The only thing that is sad is like zack ryder fans, you will just move on to the next internet darling and put cm bitch on the shelf.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



simonitro said:


> Very class words on Ryback.
> 
> It's funny that CM Punk bitching made this forum eat his shit and once Ryback responds in a respectful and classy way, people calling him Crybaby and giving him disrespectful words.
> 
> :clap to Ryback


classic WF and Punk marks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Stone Hot said:


> classic WF and Punk marks


Better than being a hardcore WWE mark.

unk


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks like Punk lacks confidence to tell people what he thinks about them face to face, Ryback, Y2J and The Rock being good examples

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> Better than being a hardcore WWE mark.
> 
> unk


It actually isnt because this is the product you invest your time in, why would you actively seek out to trash it? Get a new hobby you enjoy if wwe makes you miserable


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> ryback can say whatever he wants about punk, *punk did more in the wwe then ryback ever will*, dude has been there since tuf enough and still can't amount to whatever the fuck the office sees in him, it's sad really.


Well, that's yet to be seen, Ryback just turned 33 and is being booked pretty strong right now, don't think it's out of the realm of possibilities that he could headline a WM before he's done wrestling.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



FeedMePaige said:


> In 5 years time cm punk will be the zack ryder of 2012 but without a job


I say in 1 years time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



FeedMePaige said:


> It actually isnt because this is the product you invest your time in, why would you actively seek out to trash it? Get a new hobby you enjoy if wwe makes you miserable


I, and others, don't "seek out to trash it." It's not like it's an overall good product, and then we nitpick little things here and there. No. It's the other way around. It's an awful product in which you don't have to seek things out to bash. They are right there for everyone to see. And why do we keep watching? Well, in my case, I've been watching since 1990, through good and bad, and that's not going to change now. Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> Better than being a hardcore WWE mark.
> 
> unk


lol who been following me around all day replying to all my comments. You want a Hug or something? Feeling alone?


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



FeedMePaige said:


> Nice troll. In 5 years time cm punk will be forgotten in wwe, the only thing he has done in his life. He will get the benoit treatment for being such a sook and will never be acknowledged for anything he has done. So anything ryback achieves as his popularity is undeniably increasing is more than punk, sorry kid. The only thing that is sad is like zack ryder fans, you will just move on to the next internet darling and put cm bitch on the shelf.


Hahaha stfu, you're the only troll here.

Even if Punk is totally erased of WWE history he still will be remember for the fans as a legend, while i predict Rybitch will end to being a jobber again after a fail push and injure a lot of top wrestlers.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



FeedMePaige said:


> Nice troll. In 5 years time cm punk will be forgotten in wwe, the only thing he has done in his life. He will get the benoit treatment for being such a sook and will never be acknowledged for anything he has done. So anything ryback achieves as his popularity is undeniably increasing is more than punk, sorry kid. The only thing that is sad is like zack ryder fans, you will just move on to the next internet darling and put cm bitch on the shelf.


Warrior, Hogan and Bret came back and didn't get Benoited. Strong Hate bro. Rise Above Hate.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

lol @ the bias in this forum. They take Punk's word as gospel and Ryback now defends himself and gets shit for it.

Punk had a lot of legitimate gripes in his 'shoots' and I'm fully on his side on a lot of issues, but he was nothing more than a whiny bitch when he threw Ryback under the bus and complained about not going over or getting paid the same as part-timers who he should be honored to even work with in the first place. This further makes me think that on the former.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Very professional of Ryback, just gained some respect for him


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Respect to RyBack for being so dignified in his response. I always thought Punk was just bitter about having to work with him multiple times(when he requested Axel in 2013) and the countless errors/injuries/fuck ups that happened in the matches with Ryback (calling them deliberate is bullshit imo) just got to him making some pretty harsh comments. Overall neither guy is really going to care for each other anyway.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

My thoughts? I'd respect Ryback's statement a lot more if he hadn't made the childish tweets about Punk's comments (uncalled for or not) at first. Two wrongs, etc.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

He could only respond with something like that, last thing WWE wants is one of their talents to get into an argument with Punk over intentionally hurting him.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Times have changed a lot. Back in the day if you couldn't take any punishment in the ring you'd be considered a pussy, nowadays though the fragile guys can turn it around and just say that Ryback is an unsafe worker.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



FeedMePaige said:


> Nice troll. In 5 years time cm punk will be forgotten in wwe, the only thing he has done in his life. He will get the benoit treatment for being such a sook and will never be acknowledged for anything he has done. So anything ryback achieves as his popularity is undeniably increasing is more than punk, sorry kid. *The only thing that is sad is like zack ryder fans, you will just move on to the next internet darling and put cm bitch on the shelf*.


Where did i state i was a zack ryder fan?

:deandre


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

what does Rybacks in ring performances have to do with what was said? 

that makes no sense, so because CM Punk was a good on the mic and in the ring we should believe everything he says? and because Ryback is bad in the ring everything he says is bullshit? 

like i don't get it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> Where did i state i was a zack ryder fan?
> 
> :deandre


Where is he saying that you are a Zack Ryder fan?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback makes a point here though...would he still be around fighting around Cena if he was someone to easily hurt them?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



kimino said:


> Where is he saying that you are a Zack Ryder fan?


well he apparently says i'm "like" a zack ryder fan, whatever that means... 

"The only thing that is sad is* like zack ryder fans*, you will just move on to the next internet darling and put cm bitch on the shelf."


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback rulez.


But seriously, solid response. I don't think Punk is lying about it just to lie, that makes no sense. I think he worked physical with Punk, did hurt him (at least momentarily) with that table spot, and may have been a very physical and stiff guy to work with... Punk may have taken it as intentional, but I certainly don't think Ryback MEANT to hurt Punk in any way. I think everyone interprets things their own way, and I'm hesitant to say that anyone involved in the whole Punk debacle is being complete honest OR being completely dishonest. 


Also, I'm not a professional wrestler, but it's not hard to see that accusing another wrestler of doing something intentional is a pretty big deal. We all know how these guys literally put their lives in the hands of their opponent, so it's pretty bold for Punk to make that accusation. There have been guys that hate each other in real life, but were professional enough to put that aside and not take advantage of each other in the ring. I just think it's kind of messed up, in the wrestling business, to go on the air and say that another guy intentionally hurt you unless you're absolutely certain he did.... Maybe Ryback did, but I just don't see why he would, so who knows.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Lmao, right.

Why would Punk lie about Ryback of all people? :lmao

Ryback needs to get over it and accept the fact that he's an awful performer. Punk is a stand up guy and when he puts people in their places some of you call him a whiner or a complainer. Hilarious.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Chan Hung said:


> Ryback makes a point here though...would he still be around fighting around Cena if he was someone to easily hurt them?


It's pretty much proven that he was an unsafe worker, whether he was doing it on purpose or not is the question. Plenty of reports have came out recently about how backstage they've been impressed with his improvement though. Cena and Punk were certainly two to complain about Ryback on his first push.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

So many wrestlers acting like old women bitching, moaning and arguing over twitter and on podcasts and on short videos over social media, and in reports to dirt-sheets; from Jericho to Road fucking Dogg to Del Rio to Punk to Austin to Colt Cabanna to Ryback and even Vince Mcmahon himself, all of a sudden everyone has to open their mouth with a motherfucking opinion; these dudes should all close their social media accounts, smash their laptops into tiny pieces and do what matters: fucking wrestle! 

I remember a time when it used to be all about the wrestling, a time when what happened in the ring mattered more than what happened outside it. It's nice that you guys seem to have all discovered computers at the same fucking time just lately, but give it a break now and get back in the ring: and one more point is that these WWE writers need to stop surfing the message boards and dirt-sheets on the lookout for ideas; if you fucking writers were good enough at your fucking job you wouldn't need to look on-line for ideas and inspiration because you'd all know exactly what to do the second you got to work. Ric Flair is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and he doesn't even know what a fucking computer is!; and the saddest thing in all of this is that as completely cringe-worthy and remedial this clusterfucking soap opera of pro-wrestling social media/podcast based fuckery we have all experienced in the last fortnight has been; as a whole it has still been much more entertaining than anything I've seen in the ring FOR THE LAST FUCKING MONTH!

Get it together.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Ecoces said:


> what does Rybacks in ring performances have to do with what was said?
> 
> that makes no sense, so because CM Punk was a good on the mic and in the ring we should believe everything he says? and because Ryback is bad in the ring everything he says is bullshit?
> 
> like i don't get it.


Yeah I don't get it either. A guys talent level has nothing to do with how honest they might be. Its just marks sticking up for their favourite wrestler, despite the fact said wrestler is a huge narcissistic tool.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Markus123 said:


> It's pretty much proven that he was an unsafe worker, whether he was doing it on purpose or not is the question. Plenty of reports have came out recently about how backstage they've been impressed with his improvement though. Cena and Punk were certainly two to complain about Ryback on his first push.


WWE were stupid to give Ryback Mainevent push when he wasn't ready, Cm needs to blame creative team not Ryback.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback handled that really well, did so with class.

Fully support his point of if he was that rough he wouldn't be working with all the top guys, he wouldn't even have a job.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



NikkiSixx said:


> RYBACK IS THE EVIL BELLA :agree:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Post of the day


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback is the man.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I was expecting more explanation from Ryback, he didn't really say why he thinks Punk is wrong, its more of a diplomatic answer. I did wonder after Punk's interview that why didn't he bury Ryback after he hurt him in the matches? like, Punk may not have been the top guy but he was clearly number 2 or 3, and if a new guy comes in and hurts one of the top guys, usually that new guy will be getting massive heat, not sure why Punk didn't do anything about it


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I'm not sure who to believe but I'm going to believe Punk just because it makes me laugh just thinking of Ryback saying "I'm dumb as fuck" It fits his character.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



NikkiSixx said:


> RYBACK IS THE EVIL BELLA :agree:


He wishes Punk died in the womb


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Like what do ppl expect ryback to say
"yes I am an unsafe worker and I might have hurt Punk"

I would deny it too.
and didn't he get punished anyways thus his push got shut down to fucking jobber status with Axel?

He probably gonna put Kane over clean at TLCS

Poor ryback


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback showed class with his response and Punk fans are still butthurt. Stay Mad My Friends


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

And now Ryback is set to wrestle HHH in a match that'll finally cement him as a main eventer.

Coincidence?


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Was/Am/Have Been a fan of both guys. Good response from Ryback. Most people in his position would have been tempted to make some accusations or personal attacks in return, but he didn't.

As for the situation:

*I think Punk probably was hurt before he started working with Ryback, and if he'd been fully healthy, the injuries may not have happened.

*Ryback was probably stiff and green back then, but I find it extremely hard to believe he'd hurt Punk on purpose. If he did, he'd be gone from the WWE. Vince likes Punk to a certain degree, and even Punk seemed to imply this in his interview (which corresponds to the dirt sheets saying months ago that Vince wanted to get Punk back ASAP after he walked out while HHH didn't really care either way.)

*I think Punk was naturally predisposed to dislike Ryback because he was/is a big guy who didn't come up from the Independent Circuit and even back in the Nexus as Skip Sheffield seemed to be groomed for big things (I remember some dirt sheet report saying Vince saw the then-Skip Sheffield as the eventual #2 face in the company; at the time I said I didn't see it with his current moveset and that they'd need to bring him back with a beard and turn him into a new Goldberg, which is sort of what happened.) I think whatever happened in the ring between Punk and Ryback only served as confirmation bias for Punk to justify an already present dislike for Ryback.

*It's possible the "I'm a dumb fuck" comment happened because Ryback does seem kind of sheepish in real life. Bryan spoke in an interview about Ryback sneaking extra snacks and hiding them from Bill DeMott when he was in developmental and such. However I don't think Punk was fully straightforward with Ryback at all times regarding his injuries and such either. If he told Ryback before matches what was up, I'm sure he'd have been careful and done what he could to take it easy on him. It literally does Ryback ZERO favors to injure top guys like Punk or Cena (intentionally or otherwise) if he wanted to get or maintain his own push.

*For Punk being so salty about Triple H and Cena and the like stopping his momentum cold at various times, he neglects to mention literally the same thing happened with him and Ryback. Other than Punk himself pre-heel turn, Ryback was probably the most over face of 2012 before facing Punk. I won't say Punk buried him, but he certainly dug a hole next to Ryback for him to fall into. And then the Shield pushed him in. And then Henry hit him with a shovel. And then Cena piled the dirt on. And then Punk in his next feud with Ryback put a layer of cement over the dirt. Ryback got depushed to a kind of shocking extent. Sure, he was green and stiff, but that hasn't stopped the WWE from giving monster pushes to Goldberg when he came back, Batista, and Henry every couple of years (Batista blames Henry for injuring him back at the end of 2005 and being careless...and WWE still seriously considered giving Henry the streak within a few months. WTF.) I think it's pretty obvious Ryback got hot and way more over much more quickly than they anticipated, and rather than running with it or trying to capitalize on it, they instead shoved him back down the card to keep their plans of Cena-Rock II on course, and then continued to book him badly for the next year and a half and turned him heel to ruin his crowd reactions and retroactively justify their stupid booking decisions.

*Punk in his interview rightly harps on the philosophy of "trying to make money with one top guy." He said "you should try to make money with all the guys." Ryback was a guy they could have made some money with that Punk played a big role in derailing, along with fellow top guy Cena and the Shield (a CM Punk creation that Triple H turned into a vehicle for his own pet project Roman Reigns.) But Punk admittedly likes Cena. I think Punk's real complaint is that he wasn't installed as the #1 guy over Cena (which to be fair he has a strong case for, he was more over than anyone since 2009 Hardy in the Summer of 2011 and even outsold Cena's merchandise as a face.) I think he felt Ryback was getting pushed as a possible #2 guy at the time (considering Orton was wallowing in midcard Smackdown feuds at the time) over him, and reacted like anyone wanting to protect their spot would.

*TL/DR: Punk has legitimate complaints about how he was booked/the glass Cena ceiling and especially WWE's medical care, but I also think he isn't nearly as ego-less and concerned about the wellbeing of the business as he claims to be, either. He was stuck in the #2 spot because of Cena and the WWE, and then an admittedly less talented and polished performed in Ryback suddenly gets rapidly over with some help from the company and appears to be threatening even the #2 spot he did get. He was probably bitter about that and probably took it as an insult that someone he didn't think was close to him in abilities was getting close to how over he was earlier in the year and threatening his future spot (because he fit the big guy mold the WWE seems to love, and Punk in his own words felt that the WWE never fully got behind him no matter how much merchandise he sold or how great of promos he cut or what kind of matches he put on.) It was an unfortunate situation for both Punk and Ryback. Both of their careers are worse off because of the WWE's classically bad booking and insistence on revolving the whole show around one guy (and derailing anyone who might surpass that one guy.)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Decent response from Ryback there but I can still understand Punk being pissed at him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Ryback handled himself well. But that interviewer was bad.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

I did think the picture with the action figures was hilarious though because if you're Punk then it probably put an angry grin on your face.

Uh, big fan of both guys. Wish they'd gotten along. Wish Ryback had been better too. He's better every week and already good enough but it'll always be a shame that their feud wasn't all it could have been, involving Heyman no less and I blame Ryback for just not performing well enough at the time. Though they both were given weak material and lazy booking as obstacles.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

he didn't deny the steroid allegation. unk2


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



wacka said:


> I was expecting more explanation from Ryback, he didn't really say why he thinks Punk is wrong, its more of a diplomatic answer. I did wonder after Punk's interview that why didn't he bury Ryback after he hurt him in the matches? like, Punk may not have been the top guy but he was clearly number 2 or 3, and if a new guy comes in and hurts one of the top guys, usually that new guy will be getting massive heat, not sure why Punk didn't do anything about it


It's pretty obvious. He said several times that he didn't care anymore, didn't have any passion, didn't love what he was doing. So why would he have bothered?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Smh at these replies. "Punk made an insult." Yeah, that had to hurt, right? 

What probably hurt was the dangerous worker in the ring with him. The concern shouldn't be "omg punk marks are being sensitive" or "omg punk shot at ryback".

It should be that a guy who missed a table, and then proceeded to kick a man hard in the ribs, is still in the company after two purposely violent attacks. 

Then again, you're not dealing with him. 

As for Ryback's shoot video.

1. "if he said that happened, he never did anything about it." His ribs were broken, he had a giant lump, and he was in bad health. Good to know Roidback felt pretty tough saying that. I'm sure a guy holding his ribs in pain is going to do a lot. 

2. "i put him over". Says all you need to know about Ryback. 

3. "if i was as bad as he says, would i be in the ring with John Cen-" Yeah, his name was Goldberg. 

This guy is full of shit. Should stick to making jokes on Twitter.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

JD said:


> Smh at these replies. "Punk made an insult." Yeah, that had to hurt, right?
> 
> What probably hurt was the dangerous worker in the ring with him. The concern shouldn't be "omg punk marks are being sensitive" or "omg punk shot at ryback".
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Enigmal said:


>


Not like there hasn't been a gif shown of the table spot, and a video showing the kick to the ribs already.

:clap Try harder.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I never thought Ryback was that bad, but better than Reigns? By far? 

Haters still preparing to hate on a push that hasn't happened yet, I guess *shrugs*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dumb. As. Fuck.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*

Well what else did anyone expect Ryback to say? I tried to maim Punk and told him, I'm dumb as f**k! The only thing he could do is deny things and be diplomatic, WWE isn't going to allow anything else. Basically it just boils down to believe whatever you want to believe and move on because you're never going to know the whole truth.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Ryback should respond to Phil with a boot to the teeth.


Ryback can't get his foot that high without tripping.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

JD said:


> Not like there hasn't been a gif shown of the table spot, and a video showing the kick to the ribs already.
> 
> :clap Try harder.


What does Ryback gain out of injuring top guys when he was still new on the main roster? If he did injure him, then it was an accident.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> What does Ryback gain out of injuring top guys when he was still new on the main roster? If he did injure him, then it was an accident.


Ofc it was an accident but most of those have a reason to happen.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

"I'm a dumbfuck"


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



doyoubelieve? said:


> Well what else did anyone expect Ryback to say? I tried to maim Punk and told him, I'm dumb as f**k! The only thing he could do is deny things and be diplomatic, WWE isn't going to allow anything else. Basically it just boils down to believe whatever you want to believe and move on because you're never going to know the whole truth.


why would punk lie? it seems very believable based on how he wrestles. he really is a goldberg clone. hurting people and all.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryback came off almost eloquently. bama


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> What does Ryback gain out of injuring top guys when he was still new on the main roster? If he did injure him, then it was an accident.


 Yeah, because none of the higher ups couldn't have turned a blind eye towards it.

Come on.

That table spot? Even if I wasn't a huge fan of Punk, come on. He was right. "Either you did that intentionally, or you're dumb as fuck.".

There's literally no reason for that shit. No reason. There is no reason anyone can justify that.

It's a fucking gorilla press through a table.

Come on.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

JD said:


> Yeah, because none of the higher ups couldn't have turned a blind eye towards it.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> ...


Owen Hart almost killed Stone Cold. Technically that made him much more dangerous


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Ryback responds to Punk*



Jingoro said:


> why would punk lie? it seems very believable based on how he wrestles. he really is a goldberg clone. hurting people and all.


Oh believe me I'm not insinuating Punk lied. All you have to do to know how dangerous and reckless Ryback is, is to just watch the videos of the spots Punk complained about. I'm talking about all of the he said, she said stuff. Ryback probably did say "I'm dumb as fuck." because he's not going to say he did it on purpose but obviously to save face he'll never admit it. So you just have to choose what you want to believe. People are saying he came off very calm and diplomatic in his reply, I'm just asking what did they expect out of him? WWE are not going to let him get nasty about it. If Vince didn't make it a big deal do you think they will let Ryback? The thing those people who think he was so diplomatic are forgetting is the tweets he made and the picture of the toys he posted. Plus Ryback himself admitted he hurt Punk in another tweet from before he had surgery where he posted a different picture of his toys. Not concerning the issue with Punk though, I find it hilarious that he has so many toys of himself and his marks claim he has no ego. fpalm


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment. 

The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that. 

BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

own1997 said:


> Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> *BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"*



I meant to comment on that and forgot. Thank you for bringing it up. A totally "Dumb as fuck" statement from Ryback. He doesn't have enough credibility to put Hornswoggle over!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

own1997 said:


> Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


Brilliantly prepped by Marvels PR deparment. 

The people agreeing with Punk are the same people IWC love to fool with any PR statement. Punk was acting like 'the smaller Napoleon Complex man' and acting estrogen-fueled when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. Marvel know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that. 

Please go, I have never seen a single Ryback Interview in my Life where he wasn't calm or collected, yet Punk acts like a girl on her period 24/7 so you're going to take CM Punks little boys word over real mans Rybacks one? Says lot about you really. Little man Complex is overflowing here.


----------



## STTDB (Oct 30, 2014)

The constant heavy breathing is from trenbalone


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

own1997 said:


> Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


He did have Punk's best drawing ppv besides the one against the Rock. It obviously didn't create Punk or anything like that but there's no doubt breaking Ryback's streak is a moment for Punk. 

If I said Wyatt put Cena over at WM you would you disagree with it? That's what happened. They built Wyatt up a monster for the conquering hero Cena to slay him. Ryback was built up and Punk was the one who ended it. That is putting someone over. Ryback got nothing but crappy booking from working with Punk. So he has every right to say you were the one who was benefitting from the feud.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

own1997 said:


> *Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment*.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


Deluded mark paranoia at it's finest.

As for Ryback having no creditability, what nonsense, the guy was on a 6 month unbeaten steak and was one of the most over wrestlers on the roster at the time, it was a feud that gave Punk's title run a much needed boost prior to his programme with the Rock. If you think putting someone over simply extends to a star talent letting someone below them go over them then you clearly haven't got a club what you are talking about. 

Christ I fucking hate adult marks, that bloody podcast has taken mark stupidly to an all new level. It's some what ironic that the little Punk marks love to repeat that 'dumb as fuck' statement when in fact they live up to it more than anyone.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Would be hilarious if Ryback gets to close Wrestlemania one day and Punk couldn't. Even though it is a low possibility, it is still possible if WWE decide to give his Goldberg type booking a second shot.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

"Putting someone over" is just losing to them. Hugh Morris didn't have much credibility when he put over Goldberg. It's just an insider term for losing a match to someone. What is with some of the posters here? Don't know shit.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Would be hilarious if Ryback gets to close Wrestlemania one day and Punk couldn't. Even though it is a low possibility, it is still possible if WWE decide to give his Goldberg type booking a second shot.


The thing that sets him apart from Goldberg is that Goldberg didn't have an entertaining bone in his body.

Ryback now has more of a chance of ever closing WM than CM Punk as he never will, life is good. I can't believe the sook cried about that, he had a WHC match against Jericho that was close to the end of the card, how is that not good enough? No one cares about who was on last it's just based on who makes the most money and that isn't a decision for anyone except the WWE to make.

It's like he actually does believe he is the best in the world, a gimmick which was shamelessly stolen from Jericho by the way. Did you see Jericho PMS about that at all, no, he has never even so much of made fun of it.

Watch CM Punk asslickers to infiltrate any thread about Ryback during his push to the top and trash him, lucky WWE doesn't care what smarks think. 

I say this a lot but CM Punk hates his own fans, there have been so many stories of him just flat out ignoring them in public. Didn't want them to even see a single photograph of his wedding due to how much he holds his fans and the WWE with so much contempt. Sure he is a private guy but he chose a public life and now wants the fame without the repercussions. Stop doing stupid interviews like the one he did might be a good start on his quest for privacy.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

In defense of Ryback, when he said he put over Punk he added "for lack of a better word." The big guy understands he didn't put over Punk, it was just the phrase that came to him.

I'm a fan of both guys, personally. I believe that Punk was a little harsh in his podcast and Ryback was a little reckless/immature, but it doesn't affect my enjoyment of either of them. No one knows all the facts, can't really judge them.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


Ryback was actually drawing...Hell In a Cell 2012 is no lie and never will be. Ryback was always over against Punk..fans never chose Punk over him, no matter how everyone act like he's some kind of Rock/Jake the Snake level mic worker. Because had those guys been on the mic against Ryback, the fans would of treated Ryback like a heel for the rest of his career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

own1997 said:


> Brilliantly prepped by WWE's PR deparment.
> 
> The people agreeing with Ryback are the same people WWE love to fool with any PR statement. Ryback was acting like 'the bigger man' and acting political when what he said featured very little in the way of substance. WWE know they are in the wrong and all signs point to that.
> 
> BTW, Ryback, did you actually say you put Punk over? How on Earth are you in a position to put anybody, let alone Punk, over? Punk beating you added nothing to his character's credibility because your character had no credibility to begin with in the first place. Could Tensai claim that he put over Cena? No, because Cena is the bigger star and gains nothing from beating him. That statement alone proves why Ryback is "Dumb as fuck"


I'm pretty sure an actual wrestler like Ryback is more qualified to use a term like "putting someone over" than smarks who think they know everything about the business. For lack of a better term (as Ryback put it himself) he did put Punk over and numerous times. He lsot so many matches to the guy that its ridiculous. 

People who just agree with everything Punks says are just the same trendy smarks who agree with anything anti-WWE.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> I'm pretty sure an actual wrestler like Ryback is more qualified to use a term like "putting someone over" than smarks who think they know everything about the business. For lack of a better term (as Ryback put it himself) he did put Punk over and numerous times. He lsot so many matches to the guy that its ridiculous.
> 
> People who just agree with everything Punks says are just the same trendy smarks who agree with anything anti-WWE.


I thought you have to be someone relevant and an actual "star" to put someone over in wrestling business. Guess i was wrong.


----------



## FullTiltBonaparte (Dec 6, 2014)

Sometimes, small people get hurt by big people.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

The big guy is back on his way to climbing the mountain despite CM Punk's best efforts to hold him down










Ryback pinned Rollins cleanly on Smackdown and in fact did so with interference against them.

The big guy is on a roll

Do you think CM Punk is jealous of how muscular Ryback is?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

if rybag crushed punks ribs once already he can do it again on the parking lot of the nearest walmart


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

WWEUniverse said:


> if rybag crushed punks ribs once already he can do it again on the parking lot of the nearest walmart


Yeahhh man lets get this Ryback circle-jerk flowing :dance:dance:dance

That's why he waited to whine online


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess you can now add the word "coward" to the list of qualities that CM Punk has that already feature the words "whiny" and "Overrated".


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Yu said:


> I guess you can now add the word "coward" to the list of qualities that CM Punk has that already feature the words "whiny" and "Overrated".



:bow

"For the record if I quit for being fragile and insecure I would make up excuses too" - Ryback, repeated in his Hall of Fame Speech

"I'd like to thank CM Punk, does anyone remember who he is now?"


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ryback: "Be thankful for everything you get from WWE." :lmao

Would've been better if he didn't say that because now he just sounds like a company man.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably guys like Mick Foley ,Taker or Bubba ray are like this when reading the story about Punk :


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

That one is for you big man


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

does anyone else think of rybag as a stormstooper of the wwe?


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

In a real fight does anyone give Phil a chance at winning over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Please everyone, who do you believe? A jaded ex-wrestler or someone who has a passion for his fans and the art of wrestling


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> In defense of Ryback, when he said he put over Punk he added "for lack of a better word." The big guy understands he didn't put over Punk, it was just the phrase that came to him.


I was just gonna add this. Everyone jumping down his throat for his choice of words shows that they want any excuse to bash him.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> I was just gonna add this. Everyone jumping down his throat for his choice of words shows that they want any excuse to bash him.


Well he could have said he jobbed to Punk, but that isn't a term wrestlers are ever comfortable with using when breaking kayfabe as it cheapens their character and the business.

No one should ever be a jobber


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone give Phil a chance at winning over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


I wouldn't pick CM Punk to beat Eric Bischoff so no. Sure, size isn't everything but CM Punk isn't some type of experienced shoot fighter and the little Jui Jitsu belt doesn't mean he's going to beat much larger men like Gracie.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Yu said:


> I wouldn't pick CM Punk to beat Eric Bischoff so no. Sure, size isn't everything but CM Punk isn't some type of experienced shoot fighter and the little Jui Jitsu belt doesn't mean he's going to beat much larger men like Gracie.


I'd back AJ Lee to win against CM Punk


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone give Phil a chance at winning over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


I think in a shoot, Punk takes Ryback easy 1) He has cardio for days, Ryback would gas after a minute. 2) He has some striking & grappling experience and Ryback has none, being a big muscle man doesn't mean anything if you can't actually fight.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I think in a shoot, Punk takes Ryback easy 1) He has cardio for days, Ryback would gas after a minute. 2) He has some striking & grappling experience and Ryback has none, being a big muscle man doesn't mean anything if you can't actually fight.


You have to be delusional to think Ryback wouldn't beat CM Punk in a real fight.

Cardio does not come into the equation when Ryback has so much more muscle and size.

Punk would be knocked out or would have passed out in seconds. We aren't talking about little athletics.










That is CM Punk in his prime and Ryback on his knees... his Torso is bigger than CM Punk. good luck


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> You have to be delusional to think Ryback wouldn't beat CM Punk in a real fight.
> 
> Cardio does not come into the equation when Ryback has so much more muscle and size.
> 
> Punk would be knocked out or would have passed out in seconds. We aren't talking about little athletics.


Ryback would not know to throw a punch though and he can't kick that's for sure, it's like saying prime-Schwarzegger would take Jason Statham in a shoot


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> Please everyone, who do you believe? A jaded ex-wrestler or someone who has a passion for his fans and the art of wrestling


Who do you believe? Maybe facts? Ryback injured Punk twice(or more?), he almost broke Daniel Bryan neck. He also injured Dolph Ziggler once and almost injured Jack Swagger.

Is he doing it on purpose? Of course not.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Ryback would not know to throw a punch though and he can't kick that's for sure, it's like saying prime-Schwarzegger would take Jason Statham in a shoot


... If CM Punk had a free shot at Ryback's head it probably wouldn't even hurt him


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> 1) He has cardio for days, Ryback would gas after a minute. 2) He has some striking & grappling experience and Ryback has none, being a big muscle man doesn't mean anything if you can't actually fight.


Beats him easily? LMAO. I don't think you've ever felt the type of power big strong guys like Ryback have. One solid strike anywhere on Punks body and he'd be in a world of hurt.


oh and btw, let's not forget that Punk is also the same guy who cried about Elijah Burke being to rough with him. He's the only guy I know who's complained about that. Dude needs to man up.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I think in a shoot, Punk takes Ryback easy 1) He has cardio for days, Ryback would gas after a minute. 2) He has some striking & grappling experience and Ryback has none, being a big muscle man doesn't mean anything if you can't actually fight.


And then one punch and Punk is dead.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

People who think weight is the main factor in a fight probably doesn't know shit about fighting and would get smacked the fuck up by an average joe.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

xDD said:


> Who do you believe? Maybe facts? Ryback injured Punk twice(or more?), he almost broke Daniel Bryan neck. He also injured Dolph Ziggler once and almost injured Jack Swagger.
> 
> Is he doing it on purpose? Of course not.


Hello friend and welcome. In Wrestling people get injured all the time, Ryback just came back from an injury himself but he didn't blame the company and other people he just went about business like a normal person. You have a lot of "almost injured" in there, that happens in this kind of business and I doubt you have any credible sources on those. So you essentially have punks injuries (nothing was from cause and effect just hearsay) and you have Ziggler which I can't even remember. Name me a long term wrestler that hasn't been injured?

I believe Jericho not CM Punk.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

You can tell who are fight fans and who aren't in this thread alone


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> People who think weight is the main factor in a fight probably doesn't know shit about fighting and would get smacked the fuck up by an average joe.


There is a reason that fighting has weight divisions, and there is a reason that Ryback has pounds upon pounds of muscle that CM Punk doesn't even have places. Sure if you have a big fat guy and an in shape guy, the in shape guy might be able to work him over... but no, lets not believe that Daniel Bryan could beat up HHH.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> I think in a shoot, Punk takes Ryback easy 1) He has cardio for days, Ryback would gas after a minute. 2) He has some striking & grappling experience and Ryback has none, *being a big muscle man doesn't mean anything if you can't actually fight.*


It definitely plays a role. Anderson "The Spider" Silva, arguably the greatest light heavyweight of all time, last week said that The Rock would kick his ass because of his size. We don't really know how good Punk is at whatever martial art he's pursuing (I heard BJJ, but I could be wrong), but he'd have to be really good to overcome a guy 100 lbs bigger than him. Maybe in a gym/octagon, Punk would have a better chance because it's a controlled environment that he's trained in, but in a street fight down some dingy alley, it'd be feeding time for The Big Guy. unk


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Too many rejoiners in this thread...


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Man i would LOVE to see Vader vs Punk. 

Punk probably after 2 min would leave the ring and go home.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Size does not matter


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

theBeastlyBest said:


> Size does not matter



Why are there weight divisions in boxing etc then?










WITH THE POWER OF YES YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> People who think weight is the main factor in a fight probably doesn't know shit about fighting and would get smacked the fuck up by an average joe.


People like this always have to learn the hard way, always that meat-head muscle head that joins a kickboxing/muay thai class thinking he is tough shit and then he's sucking wind after a minute. 

And then something like this happens


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Too many rejoiners in this thread...


I wanna to correct myself.. Too many *STUPID *rejoiners in this thread


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

^ You are insinuating the CM Punk is actually a trained fighter and that they would be fighting under kickboxing conditions. We are talking about in a back alley not in a ninjutsu ring or whatever gets you hard. I didn't even think this match up was going to be taken seriously as the answer is obvious, but the troll wins again


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> I believe Jericho not CM Punk.


Is Triple H lying too?



> Backstage at RAW this week, Triple H reportedly “blew a gasket” on Ryback for his botched spot at the end of the match with Daniel Bryan where he was supposed to protect Bryan and catch him then put him through a table.
> 
> It was seen as “careless and reckless” that Ryback just let Bryan bump to the outside and didn’t know how to improvise after completely botching it. According to a source, *Triple H got in Ryback’s face and was screaming “carelessness” at him.*
> 
> This continues to hurt the stock of Ryback. Not only was Triple H upset with the spot but CM Punk and John Cena were vocal about it as well. Cena is someone that rarely calls out others, so when he does, people listen.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

xDD said:


> Is Triple H lying too?


Yes he might have made mistakes in his earlier career but so have a lot of wrestlers. Do you believe he would be trusted to work with Cena, Jericho, Rollins (all the top guys) if he wasn't safe to work with? :stupid: Do you think he would even have a job anymore?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

theBeastlyBest said:


> Size does not matter


Spoken like a small man. Size isn't the only factor, but denying the fact that it plays any role at all is ridiculous.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

To be honest guys, it is a mute point because CM Punk would be too scared to even contemplate it to begin with.

Now for a complete new fantasy question:

How many of you are going to boo CM Punk if he god forbids ever gets allowed back?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> There is a reason that fighting has weight divisions, and there is a reason that Ryback has pounds upon pounds of muscle that CM Punk doesn't even have places. Sure if you have a big fat guy and an in shape guy, the in shape guy might be able to work him over... but no, lets not believe that Daniel Bryan could beat up HHH.


Yeah PROFESIONAL FIGHTING. Floyd Mayweather despite fighting at Welterweight could fuck up an average joe 265 pounder no? Plus I've seen Daniel Bryan and Triple train a bit boxing/muay thai in videos. Daniel Bryan has solid skills while Triple H has shittier boxing skills than Steph.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

FeedMePaige said:


> Why are there weight divisions in boxing etc then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're professional fighters and wrestlers aren't? Not to mention, plenty of boxers fight in many different weight classes these days and hold multiple titles at different weight classes, Pacquaio has held Superfeatherweight,welterweight , lightweight and light middleweight titles. Mike Tyson is 5 ft 10, was world heavyweight champion and was smaller than every other heavyweight at the time he was fighting. He fought Larry Holmes 6 ft 3 , Lennox Lewis 6 ft 5 , Michael Spins 6 ft 2. If you want to go the MMA route, guys like Frankie Edgar fought at higher weight classes purely for money and won the light weight title in the UFC. Hell, BJ Penn fought Lyoto Machida who won the light heavyweight title in the UFC

Size doesn't matter , strategy and speed wins always. You've been too used to Vince McMahon telling you bigger is better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

FeedMePaige said:


> To be honest guys, it is a mute point because CM Punk would be too scared to even contemplate it to begin with.
> 
> Now for a complete new fantasy question:
> 
> How many of you are going to boo CM Punk if he god forbids ever gets allowed back?


You have been warned for baiting once. I suggest you calm this down and cease with this kind of stuff.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Spoken like a small man. Size isn't the only factor, but denying the fact that it plays any role at all is ridiculous.


What role is that? there is a different between an average size than say small, there is tall small to midget muscle. What matters is who's more skilled not who's more muscular. Speed kills.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

just wanted to see who people would take i would take ryback but thats just me


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr W said:


> just wanted to see who people would take i would take ryback but thats just me


Get educated on the subject and maybe you'd think different.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Armani said:


> What role is that? there is a different between an average size than say small, there is tall small to midget muscle. What matters is who's more skilled not who's more muscular. Speed kills.


Just the fact that ryback punching power is so much higher than punks i dont know how you could take punk.If ryback landed a clean punch on punk it would be devastating i also could picture ryback walking through several punches by punk just to land a good shot


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr W said:


> Just the fact that ryback punching power is so much higher than punks i dont know how you could take punk.If ryback landed a clean punch on punk it would be devastating i also could picture ryback walking through several punches by punk just to land a good shot


This steroid bitch can actually punch? :lmao


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

i wish i had photoshop someone put rybacks head on superman's body and punk on the other guy lol









man man man it would be a massacre


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I highly doubt Ryback set out to injure Punk on purpose i mean pro wrestling isnt ballet its a hard hitting sport where you throw around 200 pound plus guys and sometimes shit happens and these guys do get hurt. I think Punk is just annoyed he got hurt but on purpose? Very doubtful i mean Kennedy accidently tore Cena's pec Triple H accidently broke Orton's collarbone. My entire point is injuries and accidents happen


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr W said:


> Just the fact that ryback punching power is so much higher than punks i dont know how you could take punk.If ryback landed a clean punch on punk it would be devastating i also could picture ryback walking through several punches by punk just to land a good shot


Punching power means fuck all if you don't know how to throw a punch. Everyone always says "just that one shot"...people don't take into account that you can fucking block...and bob...and weave...and parry...and lean back. Even if you do catch em, some people have solid chins.

Muscles aren't fucking body armor. They're still part of your body and you can still be hurt if someone punches you. Judging from Ryback's muscles he would have to expend more oxygen to keep himself going therefore draining his stamina and when stamina is down and somebody like Punk who is trying to kick his ass, who is not a small guy and has training will put a hurting on him. People act like Punk has done absolutely zero martial arts when he can probably beat the average joe. 

Little lesson on big muscles vs training for all you people.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr W said:


> i wish i had photoshop someone put rybacks head on superman's body and punk on the other guy lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should find another gif where Superman botch it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryback was wild and reckless and should own up to it. 

If CM Punk was still in the company, Ryback would have to keep his mouth shut about this and suck it up. There's a reason why his early push went nowhere. He ought to be a man, admit that he sucked at wrestling, didn't belong in the main event with CM Punk at that time and is trying harder to get better now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I thought you have to be someone relevant and an actual "star" to put someone over in wrestling business. Guess i was wrong.


Ryback qualifies as a star though. Some people may not like ti but the guy was crazy fucking over in his first ME run and even after being jobbed out to Punk and The Shield for over a year straight the guy is still crazy over. In modern WWE he qualifies as a star and is very relevant. When he was facing Punk for the WWE Title as a undefeated badass he was relevant as well. So he does fit that definition of putting someone over.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Punching power means fuck all if you don't know how to throw a punch. Everyone always says "just that one shot"...people don't take into account that you can fucking block...and bob...and weave...and parry...and lean back. Even if you do catch em, some people have solid chins.
> 
> Muscles aren't fucking body armor. They're still part of your body and you can still be hurt if someone punches you. Judging from Ryback's muscles he would have to expend more oxygen to keep himself going therefore draining his stamina and when stamina is down and somebody like Punk who is trying to kick his ass, who is not a small guy and has training will put a hurting on him. People act like Punk has done absolutely zero martial arts when he can probably beat the average joe.
> 
> Little lesson on big muscles vs training for all you people.


Ryback has bodybuilder muscles (considering he gasses in 5 minutes) and has never trained in any combat sport. Atleast Punk has done Muay Thai and BJJ, which is real fighting. It's easy to say how a fight between the two would play out, not very well for Ryback. He would probably flinch and close his eyes once he got kicked and punched legitimately.

This doesn't mean CM Punk is some great fighter, but bodybuilders have traditionally been trash at fighting. It's the complete opposite of what you want to do, to prepare for a fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Ryback would not know to throw a punch though and he can't kick that's for sure, it's like saying prime-Schwarzegger would take Jason Statham in a shoot


Size isn't everything, but huge size advantages unless the little guy is an elite fighter always favour the big guy. Ryback may not be a trained fighter but look at MMA, look at all the big guys with zero technique that still manage to KO people. Some people are just born with KO power, if a big guy manages to put all his power behind a punch you're in for a bad time. Punk may be trained in BJJ under Renner Gracie (I think its Renner) but Punk is still the same guy who said belts dont mean shit as he's cocky enough to know how good he is. He might truly feel that way or he might not be good enough to get belts. BJJ focuses on the ground game as well, if a guy like Ryback grabs you, trained or not you'd have a hard time getting free.

Combat sports have weight classes for a reason.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Brock said:


> You have been warned for baiting once. I suggest you calm this down and cease with this kind of stuff.


I dont understand how asking a question is baiting in a thread orientated towards rybacks response. I see another thread "admit it, only the chant is over" that could be construed as baiting. Dont confuse my legitimitely low opinion of cm punk for exactly that, an opinion. I dont have to be neutral as a lot of people arent

I will cease to create discussion I will now just wait to be baited myself and reply. Am I allowed to ask why cm punk was allowed to steal jerichos best in the world catchphrase?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> People like this always have to learn the hard way, always that meat-head muscle head that joins a kickboxing/muay thai class thinking he is tough shit and then he's sucking wind after a minute.
> 
> And then something like this happens


Cheick Kongo the big black guy in the first gif still managed to beat the likes of CroCop, Barry, Mitrione, etc. and was at one point in contention for a UFC HW Title shot. Roy Nelson is also one of the hardest hitters in MMA, he's knocked out guys less muscular than Kongo as well.

Bob Sapp the even bigger black guy in the second gif with very, very little talent just on sheer size alone managed to beat an all time great kickboxer in Ernseto Hoost twice! And early in his career seemed like an unstoppable beast. Also getting stopped by a top 5 all time MMA HW like CroCop is nothing to be ashamed of, not like CroCop at 6'1 and 240 pounds is a little guy either.

Then you have people like Alistair Overeem who's career was at its peak when he was 250-260 pounds of solid muscle and could bully everyone he fought around the cage/ring.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Size isn't everything, but huge size advantages unless the little guy is an elite fighter always favour the big guy. Ryback may not be a trained fighter but look at MMA, look at all the big guys with zero technique that still manage to KO people. Some people are just born with KO power, if a big guy manages to put all his power behind a punch you're in for a bad time. Punk may be trained in BJJ under Renner Gracie (I think its Renner) but Punk is still the same guy who said belts dont mean shit as he's cocky enough to know how good he is. He might truly feel that way or he might not be good enough to get belts. BJJ focuses on the ground game as well, if a guy like Ryback grabs you, trained or not you'd have a hard time getting free.


^Someone who actually knows what he's talking about when backing the size argument.

However I want see the big guys you are talking about. If you say they have no technique then it sound right because putting all your power behind a punch involves having the right technique. Are you sure you're not talking about guys like Roy Nelson, Mark Hunt and Shane Carwin? Because those guys are actually goo. Maybe the guys who got knocked out are tomato cans?

Anyway about the hypothetical Punk vs Ryback fight LOL, it seems like the stand up would decide the outcome. I've trained with guys who have skill miles ahead of Punk, even I have better skill than Punk (deal with it Punk marks) but he still has enough to take on a guy who only has size and strength like Ryback (might have skill but it's totally a different argument). If Ryback were to get a hold Punk, I guess I would say the outcome depends on how good his clinch/grappling is.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

It's obviously a tough situation to take a stand on even though most have completely sided with Punk. I do believe a lot of the stuff he said, but he's an egomaniac so you need to take it with a grain of salt.

I really like Ryback and thought his verbal response was the right way to do it, really hope he continues to improve and get pushed.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> is Ryback was wild and reckless and should own up to it.
> 
> If CM Punk was still in the company, Ryback would have to keep his mouth shut about this and suck it up. There's a reason why his early push went nowhere. He ought to be a man, admit that he sucked at wrestling, didn't belong in the main event with CM Punk at that time and is trying harder to get better now.


Please stop baiting me ryback Is 100 times more entertaining than punk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Punching power means fuck all if you don't know how to throw a punch. Everyone always says "just that one shot"...people don't take into account that you can fucking block...and bob...and weave...and parry...and lean back. Even if you do catch em, some people have solid chins.
> 
> Muscles aren't fucking body armor. They're still part of your body and you can still be hurt if someone punches you. Judging from Ryback's muscles he would have to expend more oxygen to keep himself going therefore draining his stamina and when stamina is down and somebody like Punk who is trying to kick his ass, who is not a small guy and has training will put a hurting on him. People act like Punk has done absolutely zero martial arts when he can probably beat the average joe.
> 
> Little lesson on big muscles vs training for all you people.


Ryback isn't an average Joe though. And Punk isn't some expert boxer either. Hell a lot of good professional fighters don't even have the art form of slipping punches, blocking, parrying, ducking, weaving, etc. down that well. While technique definitely matters, plenty of drunk toughguys would argue against lack of technique negating punching power when they knock someone out at a bar.

But yes Rybacks cardio would be shit, he'd probably seize up due to the lactic acid buildup pretty quickly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> ^Someone who actually knows what he's talking about when backing the size argument.
> 
> However I want see the big guys you are talking about. If you say they have no technique then it sound right because putting all your power behind a punch involves having the right technique. Are you sure you're not talking about guys like Roy Nelson, Mark Hunt and Shane Carwin? Because those guys are actually goo. Maybe the guys who got knocked out are tomato cans?
> 
> Anyway about the hypothetical Punk vs Ryback fight LOL, it seems like the stand up would decide the outcome. I've trained with guys who have skill miles ahead of Punk, even I have better skill than Punk (deal with it Punk marks) but he still has enough to take on a guy who only has size and strength like Ryback (might have skill but it's totally a different argument). If Ryback were to get a hold Punk, I guess I would say the outcome depends on how good his clinch/grappling is.


I grew up watching boxing and kickboxing, when it comes to comparing the skill level there to the skill level in MMA, its so far a part its embarrassing. Hell it took nearly 20 years for someone to use a jab effectively in the UFC. Hunt early in his career fit that negative bill though, he won the K1 GP using toughness more than technique, the guys pretty impressive thesedays especially for someone his size. The way he slips punches is beautiful and the way he sneaks shots in for a 265 pound Samoan is beautiful. Nelson is someone who's technique makes me laugh, he's got that overhand right and that's literally it. The skill level in MMA is pretty piss poor when it comes to individual skills/techniques. Most of the heavy handed wrestlers throw ugly as sin punches, even Johnny Hendricks who I am a big fan of has pretty poor form but has crazy power.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Arguing who has more skills and then try to put themselves in the picture as being even tougher and judging others skills even tho they never even witnessed it, is one gigantic lol. Plz guys don't talk about MMA when you know so little about it. Saying Ryback would be a hard time on the ground is fuckin laughable, yeah maybe if he actually knows how to stay on the ground first. If you say that in the MMA section you will get laughed at and be embarrassed.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone give Phil a chance at winning over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


I'd give him a chance if he knows how to fight, 

hypothetical scenario, he dodge's a punch and counter's with a hook square on rybacks jaw, 

Anything can happen In a fight so we can't rule punk out just yet, but we can't rule the big guy out either, 

im on the fence with this one, I love them both, I don't want them to fight


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Still watching that Mirko Cro Cop gifs, i found amazing that ADR managed to fight Mirko in his prime (too bad he didnt last 20 secs).


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

didn't jericho choke out goldberg in altercation? look at the size difference between them two.

also as for ryback defending himself as safe to work with and punk making shit up, ricardo rodriguez has claimed ryback gave him a concussion


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> also as for ryback defending himself as safe to work with and punk making shit up, ricardo rodriguez has claimed *ryback gave him a concussion*


I Dont see twitters or interviews from the Undertaker saying shit about Brock lesnar,also i dont see 3/4 of the legends shitting on Vader.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ryback should be the owner of the WWE
He always speaks the truth. 
*THE BIG GUY*


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

el dandy said:


> They can't all be real men like CM Punk and run to a podcast to bury a colleague instead of leaving the issue between each other (or even leaving it at just "I got injured by Ryback" instead of burying him for 5 minutes).
> 
> Right or wrong, Punk fired first and the only reason you or I know about this is because Punk gossiped about it on a podcast.
> 
> Ryback handled it the right way: in jest.


Besides, we already know that Punk wouldn't pick up the phone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread went from mildly entertaining to outright pathetic..

"My favorite can beat up your favorite! No he can't wah wah! Yes he can, and my dad can beat up yours!" Like its an elementary school playground..

Wrasslins a hard lifestyle, shit happens.. We all know the leadership of WWE has their heads in their asses at times. People..


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

THE BIG GUY! Classy as always.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> Please stop baiting me ryback Is 100 times more entertaining than punk



He didn't bait you he expressed his opinion just like you just did with your statement. Not everyone believes Ryback is entertaining. People expressing an opinion different that your own are not baiting you. Grow up.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Overcome The Odds said:


> He'll delete his comment because he knows how much of a pussy bitch he is. Too scared WWE will find out and make him more of a midcard geek with no future.
> 
> Gets gassed out after 3mins and can't work a match without injuring someone. This doofus should be working in KFC, his roids got him a job. I wonder if he can even read a book. Hope he does a Warrior and collapses after a promo. Roid Me More won't last long with his lifestyle.


Wow you're an idiot..


----------



## RybackTheGreat (Dec 6, 2014)

Ryback is better than CM Punk ever will be, both as a man and as a performer.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RybackTheGreat said:


> Ryback is better than CM Punk ever will be, both as a man and as a performer.


CMPuke101, is that you?


----------



## RybackTheGreat (Dec 6, 2014)

I've never got so excited when a wrestler comes out as I do for Ryback, his intensity and charisma is off the charts. He is the best power wrestler the WWE has in terms of his overall package.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> CMPuke101, is that you?


:Jordan


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Xderby said:


> I Dont see twitters or interviews from the Undertaker saying shit about Brock lesnar,also i dont see 3/4 of the legends shitting on Vader.


Maybe those people are scared of Lesnar and Vader in real life. 

People these days can say stuff about Ryback because maybe it's a well known fact backstage. Maybe Triple H has discussed with management about Ryback before.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That explains the 2 year burial Ryback got afterwards.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

The video doesn't lie. Ryback fucked up, and more than once. Now that it's out let's accept it and move on. Love "the big guy" and have since jump, especially in his build to WM 29. He'll never be a Bret Hart, face it, but he has improved considerably over the last year. Looked great with Rollins this past Friday.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ryback comes off incredibly well here but this is most probably just a PR move from the WWE with them giving him a guideline of things to say and him following the script to help stem the tide of negative criticism flowing towards the WWE after this Punk interview with Colt Cabana.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


lmfao...dr. feelgood


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Backstage WWE Reaction said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer
> 
> Regarding CM Punk's comments about Ryback on the first podcast with Colt Cabana, there was a feeling within WWE that the comments were unprofessional and cheap. It was said that nobody believed Ryback really kicked Punk as hard as he could or intentionally broke Punk's ribs.
> 
> On a related note, it was said that almost nobody within WWE had any sympathy for Punk's situation with his various injuries. The feeling was that every top guy on the WWE roster that works a full schedule has a litany of injuries.


Apparently the only person that has a problem with Ryback is CM Punk.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rybotch marks Vs CryingMan Punk marks

:Tucker


----------

